# Schmidt Coke Museum Auction



## sodapops (Aug 19, 2011)

I signed up for the e-mails for this auction and received an e-mail today with this link  http://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/26077/page1 I was thinking (yea right) I might pick up some Coke bottles, but after picking up my lower lip off the floor and wiping the drool from my face I realized my pockets are not quite deep enough. Enjoy


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 20, 2011)

sodapops ~

                 The following includes the September 18th auction - plus some other stuff.

 SPBOB

                                                                  ~ * ~

 To see items that will be auctioned on September 17, simply visit http://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/26077.  September 18 auction items are at http://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/26082.  If you canâ€™t attend the auction in person, you can submit bids now online.    

 Weâ€™ve also put together a hard-bound catalog that will be collectorâ€™s item unto itself.  To find out how to order, visit our website at www.schmidtmuseum.com.  While youâ€™re there, you can also register to attend the event in person. 

 For more than a century, Coca-Cola has created the best advertising art the world has ever seen.  While our auction will feature the best of the best, it will also have many affordable items available as well.  Hope you join us September 17 & 18, whether online on in person.  It promises to be a great event.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 20, 2011)

sodapops ~

 I hope you don't mind my sharing this from the Coca Cola auction. It was the only listing for a John Pemberton related item I could find - and ties in with the thread I did on the subject a while back. I was hoping to get my hands on one of these someday. But even though there are no bids on it yet, I suspect the estimated $5,000.00 to $6,000.00 value will prevent me from having a shot at it. Dang!

 SPBOB

                                                            [ Description ]


                                              1880's tin sign, French Wine Coca

 1880's tin sign, French Wine Coca 20" x 27" wood frame. This sign is in amazing condition, colors are bright. Some flaking, scratches and chips. This product invented by J.S. Pemperton predates Coca-Cola and bares his signature. These early pre Coca-Cola Pemberton advertising pieces are rarely found. Truly outstanding! [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 20, 2011)

If you haven't done so already, you really should scroll through the 664 different auction listings and check some of them out. I just did and was amazed! Some of the items have a pre-auction estimate of up to $30,000.00 - which include a real Coca Cola delivery truck - a leaded glass lighted sign - and several Hilda Clark trays and calendars - all at $10,000.00 plus!

 But the one I like best, and really blew my mind, was this 1955, one quart, cone top can. It has a pre auction estimate of $10,000.00 to $15,000.00!  Can you imagine owning one of these?

 SPBOB

                                     ~  COCA-COLA ONE QUART, CONE TOP CAN  ~

 Coca-Cola one quart, cone top can Although the company experimented with metal cans as early as the 1930's this is the first actual production can. Used as a "Test Market" from the Hayward, Ca. Plant for export to troops overseas in late 1955. Bottom reads "This can for use on planes, not to be sold" Mfg. By "Cap Sealed, Continental Can Co., Inc." To call this can rare is an understatement. Sought after by many over the years and found by so few. A beautiful example. Not original cap, (for display only). The wear on this can is very minor. Tarnishing on all non-printed areas. Some light scratches and specks, not one single dent. This has been a prized piece in this collection, over the years and admired by so many. A very rare opportunity to own an iconic piece in the history of The Coca-Cola Company.

                                                                  ~ * ~

 If this 1955 can is valued up to $15,000.00, can you imagine what one of the few known examples of a 1915 "prototype" hobbleskirt bottle must be worth?  I'm not sure I can count that high. But it's doubtful that one will ever come up for sale anyway.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 20, 2011)

Following is a hypothetical question I would like to present to all members who are interested in commenting ... and especially to advanced soda bottle collectors.

 Q ~  Based on your years of experience - and everything you know about soda bottles - if one of the four known examples of a 1915 "Prototype" Hobbleskirt/Contour bottle were to be presented to you for a pre-auction evaluation, how high would you set the estimate? 

 [ But before answering, please be reminded that vintage Coca Cola items are some of the most collectible and sought after memorbilia in the world. Frankly, I'm not aware of anything more collectible than Coca Cola, except maybe certain coins - stamps and comic books. And speaking of comic books, also be reminded that a 1939 "Action Comics" no.1, (Superman's first appearance) even in a low grade of 6.0, is generally valued at more than one million dollars ].

 So where does this place a 1915 prototype hobbleskirt?  $25,000.00 - $100,000.00 - or $1,000,000.00?

                       Remember ... You are the appraiser in this little scenario! What say you?

                                                   Thanks to all who comment.

                                                                 SPBOB

           [ 1915 Coca Cola Prototype Contour Bottle ] [ Bill Porter calls it "the pregnant one." ]

 (The last I read there were only four known examples - one of which is owned by the Dean family)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 20, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I presented this same question to Bill Porter, who I have already heard back from. But before sharing his comments, I think it only fair to hear from a few others first to see what a general consensus might be. However, Bill did tell me there are only "two" prototypes in existance. 

 SPBOB


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea. All I know is, it would probably set a new world record for bottle price! Coke collectors are some of the most rabid out there. 

 I think it would sell for $759,423.69. That's on the conservative side.


----------



## JeffDean (Sep 22, 2011)

The bottle and drawing will be sold through Juliens Auctions in early December. If you have a facebook acct, you'll be able to watch for updates here: http://www.facebook.com/thecontourbottle


----------



## wonkapete (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea, that auction went nuts.  Bob, I bid on that cone top Coke for a while but finally dropped it.  It wasn't worth that much to me.  However, I did pick up a few things out of that auction - a Coca-Cola chewing gum shipping box and a Coca-Cola candy bar wrapper from the teens.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 23, 2011)

I liked that box I saw in the preview.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 23, 2011)

So it's finally happening! Seems like a year I've been hearing that it would.
 I'm not going to even try and participate but the catalog with prices realized would be a great collectible in itself.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: wonkapete
> 
> Yea, that auction went nuts.  Bob, I bid on that cone top Coke for a while but finally dropped it.  It wasn't worth that much to me.  However, I did pick up a few things out of that auction - a Coca-Cola chewing gum shipping box and a Coca-Cola candy bar wrapper from the teens.


 

 Did you see how much the can sold for?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Curious what the can went for also. There is another Coke quart cone known to exist in another collection but a slightly different variation. A 16 oz. Coke cone top exist also. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2011)

hemi ~

 It's interesting you should mention the cone-top can again, because just this morning I found this ...

 Lot 278 

 COCA-COLA ONE QUART, CONE TOP CAN

 Sold For $*15,000*

 Coca-Cola one quart, cone top can Although the company experimented with metal cans as early as the 1930's this is the first actual production can. Used as a "Test Market" from the Hayward, Ca. Plant for export to troops overseas in late 1955. Bottom reads "This can for use on planes, not to be sold" Mfg. By "Cap Sealed, Continental Can Co., Inc." To call this can rare is an understatement. Sought after by many over the years and found by so few. A beautiful example. Not original cap, (for display only). The wear on this can is very minor. Tarnishing on all non-printed areas. Some light scratches and specks, not one single dent. This has been a prized piece in this collection, over the years and admired by so many. A very rare opportunity to own an iconic piece in the history of The Coca-Cola Company 

 Condition report
 (Excellent+)


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 2, 2011)

$15,000 does not surprise me. I've seen beer cans get more then double that. Here's a Pic of the other 2. Sorry for water mark. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's the "French Wine Coca" sign I was interested in ...

 Lot 305 

 1880's tin sign, French Wine Coca

 Sold For  *$10,000*

 1880's tin sign, French Wine Coca 20"x 27" wood frame. This sign is in amazing condition, colors are bright. Some flaking, scratches and chips. This product invented by J.S. Pemperton predates Coca-Cola and bares his signature. These early pre Coca-Cola Pemberton advertising pieces are rarely found. Truly outstanding.

 Condition report
 (Very Good)


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 7, 2011)

Let the bidding begin! Online bidding has started through Julien's Auctions for the contour Coca-Cola prototype bottle and the original concept sketch. Here are the links to there pages:

 Contour bottle prototype: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11931/from/find-lots/
       The Concept Sketch: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11930/from/find-lots/


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! That estimate actually seems way low to me. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 7, 2011)

Just for the fun of it and to say I was part of history, I think I will sign up and bid on both the bottle and the drawing. But I won't have to worry about winning and paying for them, because my bids will be lower than the selling prices which I predict will be at least ...

                                                      Bottle @ ....... $37,500.00
                                                      Drawing @ ... $7,500.00

 SPBOB


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG !!  This is really happening??[&:]. I'll give this one a go. I almost went for two of the hutches in Sept. but decided to drop out... the orig. sketch completes the deal.. My fingers are crossed  []   This just made my day.. I never thought I would see one for sale considering there are only 2 others..  The estimate price has got to be a joke.. [8|]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 8, 2011)

*~ CONTEST ~*

 Unless the thread starter, "sodapops" or the administration have objections they wish to express, I would like to conduct a contest to make the Coca Cola protoype bottle auction a little more fun and interesting. So if there are any objections or policies against it, please post them here soon and I will not procede further. Otherwise, here's how the contest will work ...

 Note: Consider this statement as my "100% Guarantee" that the prize will be awarded to the winner, and that this is not some type of scam. Signed ... SODAPOPBOB 

 General Rules:

 1.  Each participant is allowed only one entry.
 2.  Entries must be posted prior to the exact time of the closing of the auction.
 3.  This contest involves the prototype bottle only and not the drawing.
 4.  Any entry that is higher than the actual selling price will be considered non-winners.

 Entries:

 1.  Post what you think the Coca Cola prototype bottle will sell for. 
 2.  Entries must be in whole dollar amounts such as $150.00 and not cents such as $150.50 cents.
 3.  If you accidently enter an amount that has already been posted, yours will be considered void. But
     you will be allowed a second entry if it is done prior to the closing of the auction.
 4.  Entries can be for any amount, but please try to avoid posting an amount that is only a few dollars  
     higher or lower than one already posted. Although this is not a rule, whenever possible please try
    and keep your entry at least $100.00 higher or lower than one already posted. This will make it easier
    and more fun to determine a true winner.

 The Winner:

 1.  The closest entry posted prior to the closing of the auction, that is not higher than the actual selling
     price, will be considered the winner. If your entry is higher that the actual selling price, it will be
     considered void.

 The Prize:

 1.  The winner will be instructed to select any soda bottle (or any item of his or her choice) from e-bay
     that does not exceed $25.00, which includes shipping. The prize must be selected from the "Buy It
     Now" choices on e-bay. For example: "Buy It Now" soda bottle @ $15.00 - Plus $10.00 Shipping
     ~ would equal $25.00. If insurance is requested, it must be paid by the winner.

 2.  The winner will need let me know of his/her selection and then provide me with a proper ship to
     address. I will then purchase the item from e-bay and arrange to have it shipped "directly" to the
     winner. (My brother and I do this often for birthdays and Christmas, and it works great).

 I can't think of anything else to add at this time. So unless there are objections that "sodapops" or the administration wish to express, let the entries begin! I will monitor the entries and do ocassional updates. But it will also be necessary for participants to try and keep track of things so as not to enter an amount that has already been posted. I am exempt from participating.

 This is my way of saying "Thank You" to everyone on this forum who have been helpful to me in the past and have made me feel like a true member of the soda bottle collecting "Family."

 Sincerely,

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in, but perhaps you should open up a new thread dedicated to this contest? 





> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> *~ CONTEST ~*
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 8, 2011)

UJ ~

 Thanks. I may start a new thread as you suggest. But first let's see what "sodapop's" and the administration's responses are.

                                                          Important Note:

                      I am changing one "Major Rule."  Entries MUST be entered by ...

                                    Midnight Eastern Time ~ November 30, 2011

                                  (Entries of December 1st or later will be voided)

     This will eliminate last minute entries that would have a better idea of the actual selling price!

                                                                SPBOB


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Uncle Jarvis, 

 Actually, better yet, there is only one other known 1915 contour Coca-Cola prototype bottle. It's owned by the Coca-Cola Company and is on display at Word of Coca-Cola Museum in Atlanta. As for the sketch, of coarse there is only one, of which I would think would be worth more than the bottle.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 8, 2011)

No prob. SPBOB  I think its a cool idea

 JeffDean : Thanks for that bit on info on the proto. I plan on being a serious bidder on this auction. for the bottle at least [8D]


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish there was an edit feature on this blog. In my last post, I meant, World of Coca-Cola...which I'm sure you could probably figure out...lol.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 8, 2011)

There is an edit feature, top bar of each post next to reply,quote,and fwd. but I believe it expires within 5 min of posting and it can only be done once per post. 



> ORIGINAL:  JeffDean
> 
> I wish there was an edit feature on this blog. In my last post, I meant, World of Coca-Cola...which I'm sure you could probably figure out...lol.


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 8, 2011)

@ Uncle Jarvis. Thanks, I'll have to look out for it next time.


----------



## acls (Nov 8, 2011)

My guess is $75,000 for the bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 8, 2011)

I may be exempt from the contest, but if I were a billionaire I would be willing to pay $One-Million+ for the Coca Cola prototype bottle. Seriously! Just think of it's rarity factor ... only two known examples! The person who wins the bottle will likely do so as an investment and not just as a simple collectible. But the problem I see, is there is nothing to compare it to in recent times. So who can say for certain what it's worth?

 Take for example the upcoming auction for a "Action Comics" No.1 (1st appearence of Superman) that was recently graded by the CGC Company at 9.0. Which is highest known grade of this particular comic book. Speculation is all over the place, with estimates as high as $2,000.000. A CGC 8.5 sold last year for an unprecedented $1.5 Million.

 My point being ... I honestly believe there are more Coca Cola enthusiast in the world than there are Comic Book enthusiast. Thus, if the prototype bottle auction has been advertised properly and is well enough known, I expect it will cause millionaire investors to start coming out of the woodwork toward the close of the auction. So please keep this in mind when posting your entries for the contest.

 By the way ... if you are interested in following the "Action Comics" No.1 CGC 9.0 auction, here is a link. The auction opens on November 14th and closes on November 30th, 2011. I am also including a link which tells the story about how the comic may once have belonged to actor Nicolas Cage, but was stolen back in 2000, and just recently recovered. Check them out! Very interesting reads.

 SPBOB


 Nicolas Cage Story:[/align]http://www.bleedingcool.com/2011/10/10/is-the-nicolas-cage-copy-of-action-comics-1-about-to-become-the-first-2000000-comic/[/align][/align]

 Comic Connect Auction: [/align]http://www.comicconnect.com/bookDetail.php?id=432101&enlarge=1[/align][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2011)

A couple of things ...

 1.  Unless there are objections, I'd like to keep the contest here. This is where all of the current "buzz" is about the auction, and I would not want to take away from that.

 2.  I said earlier I was going to bid on the items, but have decided against it because they request a lot of information, including a credit card number that I would prefer not to give out since I'm really not a serious bidder anyway.

 3.  Starting here and on the following two pages I am posting pictures of the items. Eventually the auction pictures may self delete or require searching to find. So by posting them here we will have a record of them for all time.

 SPBOB

 [ Coca Cola 1915 Prototype Contour Bottle ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2011)

[ Coca Cola 1915 Prototype Bottle ~ Base ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2011)

[ Coca Cola 1915 Prototype Bottle ~ Concept Sketch ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2011)

JeffDean ~

 I am addressing the following questions to you under the "assumption" you are in some way directly connected to either the auction items themselves or else the family. If I am wrong in this assumption, please accept my apologies for being a dumb-head. But if you are in fact connected, perhaps you would be so kind as to answer a few questions for us.

 But first ... In the event you do respond, I'd like to recommend the following to make it easier for you. Please notice where I have placed an "A" below each question. The "A" is for "Answer," and where you can insert your replies. All you have to do is either click on the "Quote" option at the top right of this page, or else just copy/paste the questions to a new "post reply" page. Once you have the questions in front of you, all you have to do then is simply type in your answers. I realize there is at least one good book on this subject, and possibly others, but I doubt that most of us have them.

 Q:  Are you directly involved with the auction? And are the items yours or a family members?

 A:

 Q:  I noticed your first post on this forum was back on September 22, 2011. How did it occur that you found this topic of discussion, causing you to comment?

 A:

 Q:  Do you know which Glass Factory the prototype bottles were made in?

 A:

 Q:  What can you tell us about the original molds? Were they destroyed or are they still "out there somewhere?"

 A:

 Q:  How many actual prototypes were made?

 A:

 Q:  Can you recommend a good website that discusses the above questions and possibly "the rest of the story?"

 A:

 Q:  Can you tell us why it was decided to sell the items now, after so many years?

 A:


 I just hope you are related to the Dean family, and that my questions are not being addressed to the wrong individual. If so, my apologies again. And if this is the case, perhaps someone else knows the answers above and can fill in the blanks.

 Thanks a lot.

 SPBOB


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 10, 2011)

Q:  Are you directly involved with the auction? And are the items yours or a family members? 

  A: *Yes. Yes, the bottle and drawing belong to me and my two brothers. *

   Q:  I noticed your first post on this forum was back on September 22,  2011. How did it occur that you found this topic of discussion, causing  you to comment? 

  A: * I believe my brother, Greg had been googling keywords such as 1915 prototype bottle...etc., and came across this blog.*

  Q:  Do you know which Glass Factory the prototype bottles were made in? 

  A: *That would be the Root Glass Company of Terre Haute, Indiana.*

  Q:  What can you tell us about the original molds? Were they destroyed or are they still "out there somewhere?" 

  A: * The million dollar question...lol. I would love to know the answer to that myself. I do know that the first bottles where made on a bottle mold machine called the "Johnny Bull" machine.*

  Q:  How many actual prototypes were made? 

  A:* If I recall, it wasn't more than about a dozen or so. It is believed that all were destroyed but two. My grandfather had stored them away in his locker. A few years later, he had come across them and took one of them to his boss, Chapman J. Root, and asked if he could keep the other. Of course as we know, the answer was yes.*

  Q:  Can you recommend a good website that discusses the above questions and possibly "the rest of the story?" 

  A: *Yes, you can go to my website, www.TheContourBottle.com . There you can also find audio recordings of my grandfather recounting the hours leading up to the first prototypes. Also, you'll find a recording of him talking about Alexander Samuelson, the man who is often mistaken for the bottle's designer.*

  Q:  Can you tell us why it was decided to sell the items now, after so many years? 

  A: *Actually, it was decided many years ago by my father. I had been pushing him to sell them while he was still in good health. Long story short, his health has put him in assisted living, and since then, he has handed down the artifacts to us. So, here we are making our attempt to sell them, and I believe it's finally going to happen : )*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Thank you so much for participating in my little "interview." That was really decent of you. I'm just glad my assumptions were correct and you are the right guy. I was worried about that ever since I posted my questions. I haven't looked at your website yet, but will first thing in the morning. I'm sure it will be everything I hope it to be. I anticipate you will get some nice comments from other members once they see it.

 I hope your bottle and drawing sell for a million dollars. In my opinion, that's what they are worth. Heck, if I lived in your part of the country, I'd glady pay you $100.00 just to hold the bottle for a few minutes. It is truly the "Holy Grail" of all soda bottles.

 I can relate to your father's situation, because I take care of my 89 year old father who lives with me. It may occur for him to go into a home soon, and the one we are looking at cost about $6,000.00 per month for the level of care he will need. I just hope I don't have to sell my home in the process. Right now we are doing all we can to prevent that.

 Your family heritage is one to be proud of, and I wish you and yours all the good fortune the world has to offer.

 Thanks again for answering my questions. In a way it is a little bit of history now unto itself. And if I ever stumble onto one of the original molds, I'll let you have if for free!

 Take care and good luck to both you and your brother with the auction.

 Bob Brown
 San Diego, California.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff ~

 I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning. I just checked out your website and even ordered a copy of the book. I can't wait until it arrives! The only thing I couldn't find on the site was your grandfather's sound recording. I will take another look tomorrow, but at the moment it escapes me.

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff ~

 If I understand the following from your website, it indicates the sound recording of your grandfather comes with the book and is not on the site itself. So I guess I will just have to wait until my copy of your father's book arrives to hear it. I thought it was interesting where it said the books are not printed until they are ordered. Which is cool and means my copy will be hot off the press. If your family is directly involved with the book orders, and it is not too much to ask, would it be possible to have your father autograph my copy of the book? I would be willing to pay extra for the courtesy. If not, I understand.

 Thanks.

 Bob

 [ Snippet from website ]

 Backed with data, recordings, and invaluable information Dean gathered throughout his research, _*The Man Behind The Bottle*_ is a chronological account of how the most famous package of all time came to be, who the creative mind behind it _really _was, how Earl R. Dean was ultimately discovered, and the impact his bottle has made around the world.

 [ Here's one of my favorite Coke bottle pictures - The Beatles - Early 1960s ]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 10, 2011)

SP BOB   

 the audio section is on the main page lower tab between "Video" and "Fokelore"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2011)

UJ ~

 Thanks. I found the audio and a bunch of other stuff I missed before. But for some weird reason it was "off-screen" until I changed my zoom feature by reducing it from 100% to 75%. It's totally visible now!  []

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 10, 2011)

SP BOB ~ Uncle Jarvis is correct, at the bottom of the home page, you will see an "Audio" link. The audio does not come with the book. Please let me know it there is anything misleading on the site that leads you to believe this.

 As for your copy of the book getting signed by my dad, the author...It would be my pleasure. I've done it for others, in fact I had my dad sign about a dozen books for Chapman J. Root's great grandson, John Root. He wanted to give out the signed books as Christmas presents to selected family members. I'll set something up so that we can get this done for you. I'll be back in touch with you soon on this.

 Also, thank you for the kind words in your response to the answers I gave to your questions. I noticed that you live about three hours away from me. If you're ever in the Los Angeles area, let me know. It would be nice to meet you in person.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Wow! Now I really can't wait until the book arrives! It said it could take several weeks to print and ship, which is fine, but in the meantime I think I'll pitch my pup tent out by the mailbox so I can be there to receive it the minute it comes.

 If you click back to my last post with the Beatle picture, you will see where I located the bar at the bottom of your website that has the audio option, but that I had to reduce my screen image to 75% in order to see it. Which is no big deal and it works fine now. But others may have to do the same thing, so they should keep this in mind when they open the link.

 Also, if you go back to my last post you will see where I copy/pasted a paragraph from the site. It's the wording about the audio recording that lead me to think it came with the book. But again, no big deal as I understand it's true meaning now in that the recording is on the site itself and not the book. By the way, I enjoyed your father's words a great deal, and especially like his manner of speaking that reminds me of the way my own father talks ... simple and to the point.

 I may take you up on your invitation one of these days and visit with you in Los Angeles. I don't get up that way often, but sometime next summer I may be going on a bottle hunting trip into the mountains near there where a guy I know said there are "hundreds" of old bottles just laying around on the ground at an old mining site he found. He said the site is untouched and we will have to walk several miles and cut brush just to get to it. He also said the more people who go the merrier, because he would like to haul out as many of the bottles as he can this next time so he won't have to go back again in the future. If you are interested in such expeditions, I am sure you would be more than welcome to join in. No detailed arrangements have been made yet, so there is plenty of time if your are interested.

 Thanks again for everything. This gets more exciting by the minute! I just wish I was a millionaire, as I'm sure that's what it will require to win your bottle.

 Bob

 P.S. ~  I just now got an e-mail confirmation from "Xlibris" regarding my book order. I can't wait!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2011)

Correction / Update ...

 I said earlier that the auction for the "Action Comics No.1" opened on November 14th. That was a typo of mine. The auction actually opened today, November 11th, and closes on November 30th. I am providing the link again for those who wish to follow it. The current bid is at $102,000.00! I hope the Coca Cola prototype items experience similar dollar amounts!

 SPB

 Action Comics No.1 Link: http://www.comicconnect.com/bookDetail.php?id=432101


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2011)

P.S. ~

 In case I didn't make it clear earlier, the only reason I include the "Action Comics" No.1 information in connection with this thread, is because I honestly believe the Coca Cola prototype items are just as rare and just as valuable as the comic book. Plus, I'd like to help boost interest in the prototypes and do all I can to see they hit the million dollar mark ... and possibly even more. But I suppose only time will tell if the prototypes are as valuable as I believe they are. Another way to look at this is to think of it as ...

                                                   "Superman vs Coca Cola"

                                                                   []

                                                                  SPB

                                                     SupermanPrototypeBob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2011)

By the way ...

 The 9.0 Action Comics No.1 just hit $900,000.00 ... and climbing by the minute!


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 12, 2011)

SP Bob - So happy to hear that you enjoyed my Grandfather's recording. Did you get a chance to hear the recording where he talks about Alexander Samuelson? I found it kind of humorous to learn that Samuelson got his name on other patents of inventions that he did not actually invent.

 I'm also happy to hear your enthusiasm about receiving and reading my father's book. I'm sure you will enjoy and apprecieate the mid-western feel of my father's writing which I'm sure you'll pick up on as you read it.

 As for your misunderstanding about the audio coming with my father's book, it appears that the excerpt which you had copy/pasted on an earlier post came from the "book site", not the www.thecontourbottle.com site. I was more concerned that I had something misleading on my site. Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 12, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Yes, I read and listened to everything I could find on your website. I am really looking forward to receiving the book as it will be the frosting on the cake! That Samuelson guy sounds like a shyster. In fact, isn't "shyster" Scandinavian/Swedish? (Lol). []

 That superimposed picture of the prototype drawing and bottle is incredible! Did you do that yourself? 

 If you are into such rigorous adventures, the invitation still stands for you, and your brothers, to join in on the bottle hunting expedition late this next spring or early summer. The guy is supposed to give me at least 30 days advanced notice. All I know at present is that it is located "somewhere" in the Los Angeles area.

                                                          I got to fantasizing ...

 And if your prototype bottle and the Superman comic were both sitting on a table in front of me, and both were priced exactly the same at one-million-dollars, and I only had that exact amount to spend, I would definitely buy the bottle!  Why?  Answer: "More Magic" for my buck!

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 12, 2011)

SP Bob - I believe "shyster" is german, a derivitive of their _"_Scheisser". My persnel take on Alexander Samuelson, is that he never his  intention to take the credit for my grandfathers bottle design, nor did he try to steal credit for any inventions where you would find his name on its associated patent. I just think he fell victim to sloppy logistics of his day. Of coarse I use "victim" loosely, as I believe my grandfather was actually the victim in this case. Back then, it was quite common for a patent to name someone other than the actual inventor.

 Yes, let me know when this bottle hunting expedition takes place. I would be interested in joining in on the fun, thank you.

 Thank you, and yes, the above sketch/bottle morph is my creation.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 13, 2011)

Jeff ~

 I didn't intend any disrespect toward Samuelson, but rather that he should have volunteered to come forward and set the record straight years ago when the patent was registered in his name. Surely he and numerous others knew the truth at the time, and that it was your grandfather who designed it. But, like you said, things were different back then and they could not have foreseen the impact the bottle and drawing would have on future events. I'm just glad your father wrote the book and set the record straight.

 Speaking of the book ... I have a million questions for you that I'm sure the book will be able to answer. But in the meantime until it arrives, perhaps you could answer the following for me ...

 1.  If the prototype bottle had been accepted in it's original form, was it intended to have a specific city and state on the first ones to be produced? If so, which city and state might that have been?

 2.  Which city and state were on the first "revised designs," and eventually mass produced bottles? 

 I don't want to assume the first mass produced bottles were from Terre Haute, Indiana just because the prototypes were made there at the Root Glass factory.

 I will keep you posted on the developments regarding the bottle expedition. But it may be several months before I hear something myself.

 Thanks again.

 Bob

 [ Here's my second favorite picture of a Coke bottle ] [ For most of us it needs no introduction ]


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 13, 2011)

SP Bob -

 I believe you hit the nail on the head when you said, "...they could not have foreseen the impact the bottle and drawing would have on future events." I'm convinced that Samuelson passed away before he could ever come to the realization or awareness of the impact that the contour bottle was going to have.

 As for your questions, I'm sorry to say that I don't have the answers. I don't recall that my father's book addresses them either. I can refer you to a book that would likely have your answers though. The book is called, "The Coca-Cola Bottle" by Doug McCoy. For more info, click on this link: http://www.yourbook.com/BookInfo/IP31179-09.asp


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeff ~

 I e-mailed an advanced Coca Cola collector I know who has both your dad's and Doug McCoy's book. He informed me that neither book discusses the first massed produced hobbleskirt bottles that would likely have been distributed around 1917. So if you or anyone else has information, or even an educated guess, as to which bottler city/state was the first to place and receive an order of those first 1915 patent bottles, I'm sure it would be of considerable interest to collectors. Since we will never own a prototype, one of those other "first" would be the next best thing. Of course, we all know there are lots of 1915s out there from numerous cities and states, so this quest of mine may not be any easy one. But if there just happens to be records showing where that very first order went, I for one would be most interested in hearing about it. 

 Thanks.

 SPB

 [ Here's my 3rd favorite Coke bottle picture ~ Marilyn Monroe ~ Late 1950s ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 14, 2011)

P.S. ~

 The advanced collector and researcher I mentioned is Bill Porter. He's not sure either which city/state would have been the first to receive a shipment of bottles. But he did say they would have come from the "Root Glass Company" in Terre Haute, Indiana. And that the bottles would have "Root" on the heel, and possibly a number and a letter. The lowest 1915 Root number/letter in Bill's collection is ...

                                                                     1D

             He is not certain, but suspects there "may" also be Root bottles marked ... 1A 1B 1C

                So if this is a clue of some kind, it would be the 1As to look for. (If they exist). ? 

 SPB

       [ Here's my 4th favorite Coke bottle picture ~ 1930s Depression ~ Taken by Dorthea Lange ]


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 14, 2011)

Auction update:

 Prototype bottle - Current bid: $40,000
 Concept Sketch - Current bid: $8,000

 ...and we still have 18 days to go!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Congratulations. I hope they sell for a jillion dollars each!

 Here are the links again so members won't have to click back for them.

 Prototype Bottle: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11931/from/find-lots/

 Concept Sketch: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11930/from/find-lots/ 
 [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 17, 2011)

Update ...

 Prototype Bottle at ..... $65,000.00
 Prototype Sketch at ... $20,000.00

 Bill Porter sent me the following list of Root Glass Patent 1915 hobbleskirt bottles that are among the earliest in his collection of several thousand. And even though we may never know the who and when to receive the very first order of 1915s, these are certainly contenders. Please see the insert below from Bill's book, and remember that the first 1915s were not produced/issued/distributed until 1917. The early 1917 Root bottles to look for will be marked on the "heel" (outer perimiter of base) with a mark that looks like this ... (and may also have 1A thru 1D etc; marked on them).

                                                                 ROOT 17

                             Bill Porter's List ~ All Marked With ~ ROOT 17 ~ For 1917

                                                   1.  Harrisburg, Pennsylvania
                                                   2.  Petersburg, Virginia
                                                   3.  Spartanburg, South Carolina
                                                   4.  Urbana, Illinois 

                        There are no doubt other 1915/1917s ~ But these are confirmed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 17, 2011)

Jeff ~[/align] [/align]I wish I could say my grandfather was listed on Wikipedia. But I'm sure my gramp's drank a bunch of Cokes that he enjoyed to the last drop. And so have I  [][/align] [/align]Bob[/align] [/align]                ~ * ~[/align] [/align]Earl R. Dean ~ 1890-1972 [/align]Wikipedia Link:[/align]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earl_R._Dean[/align] [/align]The Root Glass Company[/align]Wikipedia Link:[/align]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Root_Glass_Company[/align] [/align] [/align][ Andy Warhol Painting ~ Sold in 2010 for $35,000,000.00 ][/align][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 17, 2011)

General Interest ...

 I've been looking around on e-bay and elsewhere to see if I can find one of the 1915/1917 hobbleskirts from Bill Porter's list. I found the one pictured below from Petersburg, Virginia. When I contacted the seller for details he said it was not marked with "ROOT" but that it was marked ...

                                                            75 EG 25 11

 ... which is for the Graham Glass Company, Evansville, Illinois. Graham became part of Owens-Illinois in 1929. No doubt the 25 is for 1925. 1915s were produced between 1917-1928, and by ROOT until 1930. I'm not sure why Graham used EG for a mark, unless it is reversed and means Evansville ~ Graham. But whatever the case, it is definitely not a ROOT bottle. Which raises another question as to why certain bottlers would order 1915/1917s (like the one in Bill Porter's collection) from ROOT, but then in 1925 order bottles from Graham?

 So if you are interested in searching for a 1915/1917 Patent bottle to add to your collection, make sure it has a 17 on it somewhere. No doubt the majority (if not all) of the 1915/1917s are from ROOT, but If I had assumed and bought the one in question without checking first, thinking it was a first-run 1917, I would have been gravely disappointed when it arrived. 

 Good Luck ... and please let me know if you find one, even if you don't intend to buy it, as I will if it's priced right and in decent shape. But I've got dibs on e-bay, so you can't search there! (Lol) []

 Thanks.

 SPB

 [ Coca Cola 1915 Patent Hobbleskirt ~ Petersburg, Virginia ~ Graham Glass ~ 1925 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

The picture below is from Allan Petretti's book and depicts two official calendars.

                                    1st ... 1917 With Straight Sided Paper Label Bottle

                                    2nd .. 1918 With Patent 1915 Contour Bottle

 Every calendar in the book prior to 1917 that depicts a bottle shows the straight sided type. And every calendar in the book from 1918 and later that depicts a bottle shows the contour type. Which suggest that 1917-1918 was a transition period as far as Coca Cola calendars were concerned. 

 I'm still searching for a 1917 ROOT bottle, but have not found one yet. Bill Porter said it will not be an easy bottle to find, and in any condition are considered extremely rare. The earliest one I have seen so far is a 1920. But I just gotta have a 1917 and won't give up the quest until I find one! []

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a heel mark on a ROOT 26 (1926) from Opelika, Alabama. Pictures of heel marks are almost as rare as the bottles themselves.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

~  General Interest / Hobbleskirt Related  ~

                                            "1917 Root Hobbleskirt & David Lyon"

 Most of us likely agree that Bill Porter is one of, if not the top collector of Coca Cola hobbleskirts in the world. But what you may not know is that Bill Porter acquired his initial collection of bottles from another top collector named David Lyon. According to what Bill Porter related to me, David Lyon started researching and collecting hobbleskirts back in the 1970s. I don't recall all of the details and specific dates, but I do know that David passed away (Which I believe was in an automobile accident) sometime in the early 1990s. It was at this time that Bill came into possession of (purchased) David's collection. Since then, Bill has picked up where David left off and and has become a true credit to the hobby that we know and appreciate today. The picture below is of David Lyon and is on the back page of Bill Porter's book. I never knew David, but post this little tribute in his name.

 I found the following statement on the internet, which pertains to a hobbleskirt bottle that sold on e-bay sometime within the past few years. I haven't asked Bill about this yet, but I do not think it was a bottle he sold. More than likely it was something that originated in David's personal collection and eventually ended up on e-bay. What I find most interesting about the text is the emphasis as to how rare one of those "ROOT 1917s" is. There was no picture with the text, but one isn't really necessary because we all know what a hobbleskirt looks like anyway. Lastly, I sure would like to get my hands on one of those Urbana, Illinois bottles, especially one previously owned by David Lyon.

 SPB

 Description:

 "Urbana is an almost impossible Illinois town to find for a Coke bottle. This bottle was bought a few years ago on eBay and at one time was owned by David Lyon himself - it states this on the neck band. This bottle has some issues but the good news is that there is no glass missing. There are several faint bruises mainly on the back side not the 1915 side and a few tiny flashes. Very weakly struck with lots of cool straw marks and bubbles. This one is an early one marked ROOT 17 on the heel. How cool that it's the first year of production for the hobbleskirt Coke bottle?  I know there has to be a few hobbleskirt collections missing this town, so dont miss your chance to have this fine example. These don't come around very often. No wear at all to the lettering." [/align] [/align]
 Urbana, Illinois Wikipedia Link:[/align]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urbana,_Illinois[/align] [/align][ David Lyon from Bill Porter's Book ][/align][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a postcard from Urbana, Illinois dated 1915 ~ The year the Earl R. Dean prototype was invented.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

Regarding record prices for bottles, I believe the most expensive soda bottle ever sold was a Mountain Dew Party Jug @ appx. $3,500.00. (Please correct me if you know of a more expensive soda bottle).

 But when it comes to bottles of all types, the most expensive one I could find was the one pictured below, which is described as follows ...

 Note:  I hope the Coca Cola prototype breaks this record. If I had my choice between the General Jackson flask and the Coca Cola bottle, I would take the Coke. (Gee, this has the makings of a new TV commercial). []

 SPB

 [ Description ]

*General Jackson. And Bust â€“ J.R. / Laird. S.C. Pitt. And Eagle Portrait Flask*, John Robinson Manufacturers, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. 1820-1840. Brilliant yellow green, inward rolled mouth â€“ pontil scar, pint; (a reflection adjacent to a bubble at the interior of the base at the left side of the Jackson bust that occurred at the time of manufacture). Extremely rare mold in an extremely rare color, perhaps unique. Particularly strong embossing. This flask was purchased by the consignorâ€™s father in 1971 from a Mr. Ernie Burger who had purchased the flask from a house in North Dayton, Ohio. The price was $41.80. As the years went by Edmund Blaske offered $750 and later Roy Brown offered a new Cadillac for the bottle. It has been in the family for the last 39 years and safely stored in a box.

 Estimate: $40,000-$80,000   ~    *Price Realized: $176,670 *

 [ Picture ][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I forgot about these. But since I don't collect them, I barely even consider them soda pop bottles. Does anyone know what prices have been realized for this caliber of soda bottles?

 Thanks.

 SPB



 Antique Blob Top Soda Bottle Hall of Fame[/align]Link:  http://www.antiquebottles.com/soda/fame.HTML[/align][/align]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Bob.. I'll keep an eye out for that "root" contour your looking for. I'm checking the internet every day for that kinda stuff []  ..    I believe there was a "root 17" on Ebay last week.. I can't seem to find the ended listing though. I'll keep looking.. 

 Check these out: some other root ones but later dates : 

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/nov-16-1915-root-coca-cola-bottle-super-nice

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/coca-cola-pat-nov-16th-1915-piqua-132119533


 as for most expensive sodas .. Ive seen a Coke hutch go for $6200 a while ago. 

 Here is an old Coke syrup listed for $3K 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COCA-COLA-1-GAL-JUG-SYRUP-Cork-100-Years-Old-PAPER-LABEL-1910-1913-/290632174893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ab070d2d 
 .
 .

 -Dave


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 18, 2011)

[8D] false alarm.. .  the other ebay bottle was 117 root 28  . . []

 I'll let you know if I ever come across the root 17 your looking for..  

 -Dave


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

UJ ~

 Thanks for the links and the offer to keep your eyes peeled. So this means I'm counting on you to find me a nice Root 17 in time for Santa to stuff my Christmas stocking with it. Which means, once you take into account shipping time, that allows you about three weeks to find one. Do that, and I will pay you or anyone else a finders fee ... with the amount to be determined depending on the who, what, and how much a 1917 cost. At the moment, I'm really not sure what a decent 17 would run, not to mention one in mint condition if such a critter even exist. (Geez, that's the longest couple of sentences I ever wrote!)  (Lol)  []

 Anyhoo ... 

 Below is the base picture on a 1927. By the way, I'm also starting a collection of base pictures on "any" Coca Cola Hobbleskirt Root bottle made between 1917 and 1930. (But not of other makers such as Graham, Owens, Illinois, etc.) And please note they are not easy to find. So far I only have three Root pictures. Most sellers of 1915 Patant Coke's don't even mention the actual year it was made, let alone show a picture of the date mark. In fact, most sellers think all of them were made in 1915, and don't have the slightest clue about the other dates. But most of us here do, and that's what matters most!

 Thanks again.

 SPB

 [ Marked ... ROOT 27 16B ... for 1927 ][ City/State Unknown ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's my third picture. And even though you can't see the word Root in this particular picture, it is a confirmed example. Plus, 1927 on the base is about as rare as it gets! Until now I have never seen a hobbleskirt with the full date on it like this one.

 If anyone has or comes up with a Root base picture between 1917 and 1930, please share it with us.

 Thanks. 

 SPB

 [ Gainesville, Florida ~ 1927 ~ Root ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

HAVE YOU SEEN THIS ROOT LOGO ELSEWHERE?

 In my Root searches I keep seeing the paperweight pictured below and was hoping someone could tell me if they have seen that logo before?  < R G Co >  I'm pretty sure it is not a bottle mark. Root just embossed their name on bottles in capital letters, without an accompanying symbol. And since Root sold to Owens-Illinois in 1932, I have to assume the paperweight dates prior to that. The following information will help with the chronological order of dates ...

 Root Glass[/align] [/align]Root Glass Company, Terre Haute, IN (1901-1932). Mark is often embossed very _lightly_ along the lower heel, and sometimes is almost illegible. Root produced a huge variety of soda, mineral water and beer bottles. There were two separate factories in the early years, one for fruit jars and the other for bottles. The fruit jar factory was purchased by Ball Bros. In 1908, and operated by Ball until it was closed in 1912 or 1913. Root Glass Co. Was bought by Owens-Illinois Glass Company in 1932. Later the plant became part of the American-Wheaton Glass Corporation, in 1962 it was sold to the American Can Company, and then sold again to Midland Glass Company in 1968. After being purchased by the Anchor Glass Container Corporation, the property was closed down in 1984. [/align] [/align]
 Illinois Glass[/align] [/align]I within a diamond <I> Illinois Glass Company, Alton, IL (1873-1929). This mark was used from around 1915 to 1929. ABM (Automatic bottle machine) production was begun at Illinois Glass in 1910, and although I had presumed that the "I in a diamond" trademark was first used around that time, the U.S.Patent & Trademark Office data indicates Illinois Glass claimed use of this trademark was not begun until 1915.[/align] [/align]Please let me know if you have seen that Root Logo elsewhere, such as on a letterhead, etc. In the meantime here are a couple of pdf links for some interesting reading about the Root Glass Company ...[/align] [/align]
 Magazine Article: The Indiana Historian - 1993[/align]http://www.in.gov/history/files/7033.pdf[/align]
  [/align]One Page Profile:[/align]http://www.docstoc.com/docs/40468284/Root-Glass-Company-profile[/align] [/align]Thanks.[/align] [/align]SPB[/align] [/align][ Root Company Paperweight ~ Circa 1932 or Earlier ? ] [ There is one on e-bay right now ]
 [/align][/align][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a better picture. This is the one currently on e-bay. The logo looks similar to the earlier Illinois Glass, and also the later Owens-Illinois.

 E-bay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROOT-Glass-Company-Paperweight-Terre-Haute-Ind-/180755154276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a15d8c564 

 ? < R-G-Co > ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm adding this to my collection of base pictures of 1915 Coca Cola/Root hobbleskirts. This one is from ... Kelton, N.C. 

 The picture below and the one on the next page are perfect examples of how all e-bay sellers should picture their bottles. However, they messed up by failing to include the word "Root" in their title. I had to open the listing and enlarge each picture in order to find the ones shown here, which takes too much time and is a pain in the you know what. Hopefully this will serve as a lesson to other sellers in that it will help out buyers by including more information in their titles.

 E-bay Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230703189504&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

 If I were selling this bottle on e-bay, I would title it something like this ...

 "1915 Coca Cola Hobbleskirt Soda Bottle ~  Kelton, North Carolina ~ Root 25 = 1925"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2011)

2nd Picture From e-Bay ...


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 20, 2011)

My Grandfather gets commemorated in new display at the Terre Haute Convention Center. http://tribstar.com/news/x1938315409/Convention-and-Visitors-Bureau-display-celebrates-birth-of-Coca-Cola-bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeff ~

 More congratulations are in order. That ceremony was just the other day. It's great to see your grandfather is getting the recognition he truly deserves. I honestly believe your prototype bottle will eventually rival the Action Comics No.1 in value. It may take time, but once your bottle is finally released to the world market, the sky is the limit. In my opinion, the 1915 prototype bottle and sketch are two of the most iconic and important artifacts in American history. After all, how many countries can say ...

                                             "I'd Like To Buy The World A Coke"

                                                     Congratulations, again.

                                                   Happy Thanksgiving to all

                                                                  SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are the links again so members won't have to click back for them. 

 Prototype Bottle: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11931/from/find-lots/ 

 Concept Sketch: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11930/from/find-lots/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2011)

~  CONTEST REMINDER & UPDATE  ~

 I'm hoping more members will eventually post their entries regarding how much they think the Coca Cola prototype bottle will sell for. I suspect those who intend to participate are waiting until the last minute so they will have a better idea of the final price ... which is fine. Please be reminded that your entry must be posted by midnight eastern time on ...

                                               Wednesday ~ November 30, 2011

                           The offical rules can be viewed on page 2 - Posted on 11/8/2011

                                So far we have one entry since the contest was posted ...

                                  1.  Member "acls" @  $75,000.00 (Posted 11/8/2011)

                                        Winning Prize is $25.00 e-bay shopping spree!

                                                    Good Luck to all participants! 

                                                                   Thanks.

                                                                     SPB


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 21, 2011)

A thought provoking blog to check out: 

*Record Price Index â€“ Keeping it in Perspective*
http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2011/11/record-prices-index/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Great blog ... amazing collectibles. In 1961, when I was 9 years old, I used to have a Robot similar to the one shown. I wish I still had it. Here's some more Coca Cola treasures ...

                                                               Andy Warhol

                                                         "The King of Pop Art"

 Andy Warhol Coca Cola Gallery:[/align]http://coca-cola-art.com/2007/11/07/king-of-pop-art/[/align] [/align]Coke Bottle Painting - Sold 2010 For $35M[/align]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/10/andy-warhol-coke-bottle-auction_n_781384.html[/align] [/align]More Andy Warhol - Click on your favorite painting:[/align]http://www.arthistoryarchive.com/arthistory/popart/Andy-Warhol.html[/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been searching everywhere on the internet for a 1917 Root Coca Cola bottle to buy. But it's starting to appear the odds of my finding one are pretty slim. I hate to say it again, but most sellers don't seem to know the difference between a Root 17 and Route 66. And when you send them a message asking for details, which I have done at least a dozen times, the response is usually ... "Um, ah ... I'm not sure, but I'll check." And then it takes two days before you hear back from them ... and even then they reply with ... "Um, ah ... do you mean those little marks on the bottom of the bottle?"  Aghhh! It makes me want to pull out what little hair I have left!

 I even contacted Bill Porter and a few other collectors to see if they had one for sale ... which they don't (too rare) but are supposed to let me know if/when they get a spare. So it's starting to look as if I may have to luck out and hopefully find one someday mixed in with a bunch of other hobbleskirts. Which is fine, because it's a lot of fun searching for them that way. Besides, like I said, most sellers won't know what they have anyway, and I may be able to get one for a steal.

 For your reading interest I am including a couple of links ~ The first of which is the best article I have ever read about the Coca Cola hobbleskirt. Some of you are familiar with the article, but others may not be. It is well worth reading if you are into Coca Cola bottles. The second link is an article about a 1917 Laurens Glass Works hobbleskirt ... but with questions marks as to whether they actually exist or not. Check'em out. You won't be disappointed!

 SPB


                                                                The Dating Game[/align]                                              
                                             Tracking The Hobble-Skirt Coca Cola Bottle[/align]                                                                         By[/align]                                                        Bill Lockhart and Bill Porter[/align]                                                         September-October 2010[/align]
http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf[/align] [/align]                                                                       ~ * ~
 [/align][/align] [/align]               
                           Collectors Weekly Article - Laurens Glass Works 1917 Hobbleskirt (LGW 17) ?[/align]                      http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/28305-very-rare-bim-hobbleskirt-bottle[/align]


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 21, 2011)

The 1915 contour bottle prototype and Sketch debuts on FOX's Good Day LA...Watch video clip here: http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/good_day_la/juliens-icons-and-idols-auction-preview-20111121


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Great exposure for the general public. I thought the newscaster "Gigi" was funny. She almost messed up and said "915" bottle ... but corrected herself and said "1915.". Great stuff! And you know me, I just gotta record everything for the official record ... including the picture below.

 By the way ... I just heard from Bill Porter and he said once the auction is over that everybody and their brother will think they have a prototype bottle they will be trying to sell. And if not a prototype, they will think all hobbleskirts are rare when they're not. So be on the alert for this. Hmmm ... maybe a Root 17 will pop up somewhere. Yeah right! Now they'll be wanting a jillion bucks for one. (Lol). []  

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 21, 2011)

@SPB - Yes, we noticed her flub too. It actually sounded like she started to say 1915, then tried to correct herself and said 1950...lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeff ~

 I thought it was funny when Gigi finished talking about the bottle, and she said ... "And now for the guys, we have lots of sports memorabilia to show you." I realize she was just moving along in her presentation and didn't mean anything by it, but it almost sounded like she was implying that only women would be interested in the bottle. (Lol) I still can't wait to see what the two items sell for. I have a sneaking suspicion someone is going to "pop up" outta nowhere and knock our socks off. Which I hope does happen. 

 SPB


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 21, 2011)

@SPB - You and me both


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 23, 2011)

My Grandfather makes on the news in his home state of Indiana.

 Watch ABC news segment here: http://www.theindychannel.com/video/29827753/index.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2011)

*                     ~  Happy Thanksgiving  ~*

*                                    from ...*

*                    SODAPOPBOB & Family*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 26, 2011)

UPDATE ...

 Prototype Bottle: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11931/from/find-lots/ 

 Concept Sketch: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11930/from/find-lots/ 

 Bottle currently at .... $70,000
 Sketch currently at ... $25,000

 And even though both amounts have gone up $5,000 each, I'm a little confused as to why the bids remain at two? (Which is no big deal. I'm just curious).  

 Jeff ~

 I received your dad's book in the mail yesterday. I'm already half way through it and "Lovin' it." I had forgotten that your grandfather designed over a hundred bottles. It's cool that the book shows original sketches of about a dozen of them. He was quite the artist. Some of the bottles he designed will really surprise and interest collectors, but they will have to buy the book to know which ones they are. (Lol)

 I know we talked briefly about your dad autographing my copy. But even though it isn't, it's totally okay because I realize the order came from Canada and that I should have mentioned the autograph before I ordered it. Maybe later on I will order a hardcover edition that you can have him sign for me.

 The book is the best thing I have read about the history of the contour bottle. I highly recommend it to everyone.

 SPB


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 27, 2011)

SPB - Glad to hear you liked the book. PM me your email address and I'll have someone contact you about getting either your current or next hardcover copy signed by my father.

 As for the two bids.; we feel it's because most bidders like to bid on the day of the auction. Also, there is a 3% buyer's premium charged for any lots won online.That can account for big charge when considering the large hammer price we're expecting to see.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not criticizing anyone here, but wouldn't it have been better to offer this bottle for auction on a bottle auction site? I just think you'd have reached a much wider audience that way. Still, it'll obviously sell for a large amount. I hate to see it go for lower than it probably should, though.

 I bet it'll go to $100,000.


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 27, 2011)

@Wheelah23 - We actually entertained the idea of going through a bottle auction site. Matter of fact, I won't mention any names, but we had actually been turned away from one bottle auction institution because our bottle was not 100 yrs old or older. 

 After much consideration and input from experts, we came to the conclusion that our bottle would get more media reach through an auction house like Julien's Auctions, than it would through the "best of the best" bottle auction house. We calculated that  it would be more affective to go through a prominent auction house like Julien's Auctions, while at the same time, flooding  the bottle collecting community with the news of the bottle going up for auction. This would allow for all interested parties, bottle collectors, historical artifact collectors....etc., to have an opportunity to own this piece of Coca-Cola history.

 Moreover, we felt that our bottle was worthy of a broader range of collectors. As most would agree, this 1915 prototype bottle is more than just a "bottle". The contour Coca-Cola bottle played a major roll in the success of the Coca-Cola Company, giving the bottle quite some historical significance, and as a result we believe there will be significant interest for this bottle that will reach way beyond the realm of bottle collectors.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

~  FINAL REMINDER FOR CONTEST ENTRIES  ~ 

                  Please be reminded that your entry must be posted by midnight eastern time on ... 

                                                 Wednesday ~ November 30, 2011

                                                          (Which is tomorrow) 

                                 Details can be viewed on page 2 - Posted on 11/8/2011 

                                                       So far we have two entries ... 

                                 1.  Member "acls" @  $75,000.00 (Posted 11/8/2011) 
                                 2.  Member Wheelah23 @  $100,000.00 (Posted 11/27/2011)

                                         Winning Prize is a $25.00 e-bay shopping spree! 

                                                     Good Luck to all participants!  

                                                                    Thanks. 

                                                                      SPB

                                        Current Bid on prototype bottle @  $70,000.00

                                                  { Contest is for the bottle only }

 Prototype Bottle: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11931/from/find-lots/ 

 Concept Sketch: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11930/from/find-lots/


----------



## cola22 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have to respectively disagree with my brother Jeff on a point. Since we all had a large part of the research into the auction house we decided to go with.  the reactions I ran into with "bottle Auction houses" was not the really the age factor as much as it was the distinctive factor. Some of the top bottle auction sites said it would not do the bottle justice to auction it off in the bottle collecting world because the bottle collecting world would know about it anyway, but a using a well known auction house might get the attention of a collector, investor, or institution along with the international exposure that it deserves. A bottle Auction house doesn't have the kind of resources or reach that Julien's has. But I have to say...You bring up valid point. I too have been torn about not using a bottle auction house. I've been asking the question, will the prototype be better off as the star of a bottle auction or possibly getting lost in a auction full of celebrity memorabilia?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello Rollo and Jeff,

 Did y'all consider Sotheby's Americana Auction?

 I take my hat off to you guys, your Dad, and Grandfather. 

 What memories of Grandfather would you consider sharing with the likes of us guys?







 PS: I bet it tops $150,000, here's hoping at least...






 What might have Grandfather Dean thought of some of the "new" packaging?


----------



## JeffDean (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to respectfully wonder what the heck my brother was respectfully disagreeing with me about...lol. 

 I must have read your post three or four times and all I can say is that you pretty much conveyed what I said with possibly some elaboration. When I said that we were turned away from one bottle auction house because of the "age" of our bottle, I wasn't implying that it was the "only" reason we gave up on bottle auction houses. I was simply trying to keep my post short by only bringing up one incident. But thank you for expanding on our experiences with them. []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll go $175,000 for the bottle    []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm posting this contest update primarily for last minute shoppers who may want to enter ...

                                                               Current Entries ...

                               1.  Member acls @  $75,000.00 (Posted 11/8/2011) 
                               2.  Member Wheelah23 @  $100,000.00 (Posted 11/27/2011)
                               3.  Member Uncle_Jarvis @ $175,000.00 (Posted 11/30/2011)

                                                               Thanks guys ...

                                                                  SPBOB


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)

Yo, yo, yo, BOB,

 Then put me down for $155,500. Here's hoping we're all low...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 1, 2011)

Final Entries

                   Good luck to all! Winner will be determined Saturday after auction ends.

      In the meantime, please cruise e-bay for your possible "Buy It Now" item @ $25.00 total.

                                                                  Thanks              

                             1.  Member acls @  $75,000.00 (Posted 11/8/2011)  
                             2.  Member Wheelah23 @  $100,000.00 (Posted 11/27/2011) 
                             3.  Member Uncle_Jarvis @ $175,000.00 (Posted 11/30/2011) 
                             4.  Member surfaceone @ $155,500.00 (Posted 11/30/2011)

        I am exempt from the contest, but if I had entered I would have guessed $225,000.00. 

      By the way, if you missed the closing yesterday for the Action Comics No.1, it sold for ...

                                                              $2,161,000.00

        Comic Link:  http://www.comicconnect.com/bookDetail.php?id=432101&enlarge=1

    It sure would be nice if the Coca Cola prototype bottle and concept sketch sell for as much.

                                                 See ya' all Saturday if not sooner.

                                                                 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 1, 2011)

Sooner ...  []

 General Interest:

 Here's a Coca Cola blotter I have been watching on e-bay but have decided not to bid on. The one on top is described as being from 1923, with the bottom one dated 1917. In the description it refers to Allan Petretti's 12th edition book, which I have and checked. The book actually says "circa" 1917, but I am not entirely sure where Mr. Petretti came up with the date. I researched the phrase and various other aspects, but was unable to confirm anything in that regard. However, I can tell you the book contains numerous other blotters, and that one of them is dated circa 1916. The interesting thing about the c. 1916 blotter is that it pictures a straight-sided bottle, whereas the c. 1917 is the first one to picture the contour bottle. So if Mr. Petretti knows his stuff, as I'm sure he does, then the c. 1917 blotter is one of the first Coca Cola items to picture their new bottle. The first official calendar to picture the hobbleskirt was the 1918 one I posted earlier in this thread. There are currently no bids on the two blotters, with the opening amount at $20.00, and closes in about five days. So here's your chance to possibly win a very, very early contour bottle item. Petretti's book shows a value of $40.00 for the c. 1917 blotter by itself.

        (The reason I'm not bidding on these items is because I am holding out for a 1917 Root bottle).

 SPB

 e-bay link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180765117461?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 [ Top circa 1923 ~ Bottom circa 1917 ? ]


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2011)

I said on Treasurenet that it would fetch $500,000 Bob, not sure if that matters here....jim


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 1, 2011)

epackage ~

 I just confirmed your $500,000.00 on T.net which was posted on November 16th. However, under the circumstances regarding the previously posted guidelines, I am going to leave it up to the four entrants here to vote and decide if they wish to allow your bid to be entered for the contest. There are four entries. I'm okay with it if they are. So I think it fair to say that you will need a unanimous vote of four yeses to be entered. Okey dokey?

 Reminder:  Per the guidelines, any guess over the actual selling amount will be disqualified. That is unless everyone is over, at which time we will take another vote as to whether or not to try and determine another way for someone to win the e-bay spree. I really want someone to win in some manner. But understandably I can't start changing all of the rules at this juncture.      

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 1, 2011)

P.S. 

 epackage ~

 A non-response to your request by any one or all of the four entrants will be considered as a no vote.

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2011)

No problem Bob, I didn't even realize there was a competition I just wanted my guess put on record...Jim


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 1, 2011)

epackage ~

 Yeah ... it's the $25.00 e-bay prize that makes things a little different. But even if we don't hear from the others, your guess is noted. Like I said earlier, if I only had a million dollars to spend on either the prototype bottle or the Action comic book, I'd definitely buy the bottle! And even if the bottle doesn't sell for a million dollars this time around, I foresee the day when it will. In the early 1970s you could have bought a decent Action Comics No.1 for about $500.00 (Yes! Five Hundred) []

 SPB


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 1, 2011)

Of course Jim's guess should count! I say yes...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 2, 2011)

Speaking of thumbs up ...

                          To:  Jeff ~ Rollo ~ and the entire Dean Family both young and old ...

 Thank you for sharing your time with us here on Antique-Bottles.net. We are keeping our *fingers* crossed for you tomorrow, and hope your grandfather's amazing prototype bottle and concept sketch sell for a jillion dollars each!  []

 Sincerely,

 Sodapopbob


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

You can say that again, Bob...


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes and a special congrats to Susan Boyle on her Grammy nomination 

 Well, we are in the 11th hour. I thought we might want to listen to the father of the contour Coca-Cola bottle one more time before the hammer drops tomorrow morning. Listen as my grandfather recounts the hours leading up to the very first contour bottle. You can do so by clicking on the following link: http://soundcloud.com/gavinmacqueen/earl-r-deans-bottle

 And, good luck to those participating in Bob's contest to guess the hammer price of  the bottle!

 For those who want to watch a live feed of the auction tomorrow, you may do so by clicking on this link: http://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/live-sale/id/36/


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice BBC news segment of the Bottle and Sketch. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-16016333

 Another report:
http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/news_northamerica/2011-12-03/coca-cola-bottle-prototype-up-for-auction.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

Jeff ~

 We're standing by. And can you tell us if the portion of the auction involving the bottle and sketch starts at 9:AM sharp, or if it occurs later this morning?  If later, approximately what time?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 3, 2011)

They're starting right now, but our bottle and sketch lot numbers are 1008 & 1009. I believe they are starting with a lot number of around 800ish, which means that our items will be up around 10am or later. I would just have your computer logged on to their site and check in to see we're there at now and again. My brother and I will actually be there. 

 Jeff


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 3, 2011)

They updated the link, go to this link to watch the auction live. This link will show all the info. http://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/live-sale/id/37/


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 3, 2011)

Good luck! Probably a couple hours until the hammer falls, but if I can be there, I will be watching it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Thanks. That's mucho better!

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2011)

up in a few minutes.....


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2011)

here goes....


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2011)

Drawing sells at $190,000.00....WOW!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2011)

Bottle sells for $200,000.00.....


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, that was great fun watching here from S. Africa at 10pm ! Wonder how many people were watching around the world ?[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

Wowzeee!  Nice Christmas stocking stuffers for everyone concerned.

     Congratulations to Jeff Dean and his entire family. And a special thank you to the man himself ... 

                                                              "Earl R. Dean"

                                                                   From ...

                                                             SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

The original links below show ...

                                                    Bottle Selling  @  $240,000.00
                                                    Sketch Selling @ $228,000.00 


 Prototype Bottle: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11931/from/find-lots/ 

 Concept Sketch: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/37/lot/11930/from/find-lots/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

Irregardless of the official winning bid price, the winner of my contest is ...

                                                             Uncle_Jarvis @ $175,000.00

                                      1.  Member acls @  $75,000.00 (Posted 11/8/2011)  
                                      2.  Member Wheelah23 @  $100,000.00 (Posted 11/27/2011) 
                                      3.  Member Uncle_Jarvis @ $175,000.00 (Posted 11/30/2011) 
                                      4.  Member surfaceone @ $155,500.00 (Posted 11/30/2011) 
                                      5.  Epackage proxy guess @ $500,000.00 (11/16/2011)

                                              Congratulations to Uncle_Jarvis. Good Job!

 Please let me know either here or through a PM as to which $25.00 "Buy It Now" ebay item you would like me to purchase in your name. Plus, I will need a full name and ship to address via a PM only.

                                                                      Thanks.

                                                                        Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

An iddy-biddy P.S. reminder ...

                                      (Even though I am exempt from my own contest)

                                        My final guess for the bottle was $225,000.00.

                                                                        []

                                                                      SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Jeff!

                                              In case you don't have a calculator with you ...

                                                                  $240,000.00  Bottle
                                                              +  $228,000.00  Sketch
                                                              =  $468,000.00  Total

                              So where did you say everyone was meeting for champagne? (Lol) []

                                                              Congratulations, again.

                                                                           Bob


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)

> Bottle SellingÂ  @Â  $240,000.00
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â                  Sketch SellingÂ @ $228,000.00Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


 
 Hey Bob,

 Was that final value, after auction fees? I was trying to watch the auction in peace but had a world of interruptions going on.

 I did notice that the auctioneer had a complete change in demeanor following the Harrison Pamphlets proceedings. I guess I'm surprised that the bottle did not get into the Action #1 atmosphere. I'm also surprised the sketch did not bring more than the bottle

 I hope the Dean Family is pleased.

 A tip of the hat for Uncle_Jarvis, and SODAPOPBOB, too.

 Hey Dean boys,

 Did your grandfather design the Coca-Cola flavor bottle as well?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2011)

surfaceone ~

 The Deans can better answer your questions about the additional amounts tacked on to the prices, but I believe they were fees of some kind like premiums/comissions, etc. They seem high, don't they?

 And while I'm here, I want to remind Uncle_Jarvis that the ebay purchase is $15.00 + $10.00 S&H = $25.00. I wish it could be more, but that's what I came up with.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you all. To answer Surfaceone's questions, the hammer prices were 200k for the bottle and 190k for the sketch. The additional amounts added on are the 20% buyer premiums. The 240k and 228k amounts are the total amounts paid for the items. Hope that clears thing up.

 JD


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Jeff,

 Thanks for clarifying. My distracted recollecting wasn't so bad. So what do you guys think? If I may be so bold, and I apparently am...

 What about that flavor bottle?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 4, 2011)

The following is primarily for those who are not familiar with certain aspects of the prototype bottle's original creation. And by "creation" I mean the actual and physical production of the first dozen or so prototypes that were made on that historic day back in 1915. For the entire story I recommend buying the Norman L. Dean book, "The Man Behind The Bottle."

 Of particular interest here is the fact that it took the prototype's creator, Earl R. Dean, approximately 22 hours of almost sleepless work from start to finish to create the bottle that sold yesterday. You will have to read the book for the details as to why the project was "rushed," by just suffice it to say that it was considered necessary at the time.

 Not only did Mr. Dean complete the concept sketch in that 22 hour time period, but he also had to hand lathe the mold from a blank, or what he refers to in the book as a "rough." And once the rough was ready, he then had to hammer with a chisel the intricate details of the lettering, numerous convolutions, and panels, which I understand would normally take days, but in this particular case was only a matter of hours.

 And now, thanks to the talents and devotions of Mr. Earl R. Dean, we now have what is considered the most recognized soda bottle in the entire world ... not to mention the most valuable. And to a soda bottle collector like myself, that's a really big deal! 

 The picture below is of a 1915 Coca Cola mold and "production" bottle from The Coca Cola museum in Atlanta, Georgia. The text is a little confusing in that it states "Prototype Bottle," which it clearly is not. But it will serve to give everyone an idea of what Mr. Dean had to work that day, and just how daunting a task it must have been to accomplish so much in just 22 short hours. My hat is off to Mr. Dean for his amazing "creation."

 SPBOB

 Bill Porter said this is a standard 1915 mold and bottle ~ but does not know if it is a Root mold or from some other glass maker.

 If necessary, just zoom the image to more easily read the text.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeff ~

 If I may, I have a couple of quick questions for you ~ that is unless you are "on vacation." []

 1.  Did the same bidder win both the sketch and the bottle? (I missed the bidder's numbers yesterday).

 2.  Do you have it recorded or know of a site where we can replay the portion of the auction where the bottle and sketch were bid on and sold?

 Thanks a lot.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 5, 2011)

... another "*Mission Impossible*"

 Similar to my so far unsuccessful search for a 1917 Root Coca Cola bottle, which I'm still working on, I'm now on what might be considered another Mission Impossibe. I'm referring to trying to find and purchase a single copy of ...

                            Encyclopedia Britannica ~ 11th Edition ~ 1910 ~ Volume V

 Why? Because it is in this particular book where Earl R. Dean found his inspiration for the 1915 Coca Cola contour bottle. I'm not sure exactly which page the Cocoa Pod can be found on, but I do know it's in Volume V, and will look very similar to the picture below, but may or may not have the same text beneath it. On ebay and elsewhere I have found lots of complete 32 volume sets, but unfortunately I do not want the complete set ~ only Volume V. (Five/5)

 Normally I wouldn't share this type of information because I would be concerned that someone else might develop the same interest and beat me to finding one on ebay. But since I am convinced that finding a single copy is slim to none, I don't mind sharing this with everyone. Plus, it just might shed a little light on the subject for others who may not have thought about it yet, or didn't know exactly which book to look for. I think the book would be a great "go-with" collectible for all Coca Cola enthusiast like myself. 

 I guess I will just have to keep my eyes peeled while cruising antique shops and the like in the hope I eventually find one that a dealer (doubtful) will sell seperately from a complete set. The problem with sets is they take up too much room and cost anywhere from about $100.00 to $1,000.00 depending on the condition. So if you ever stumble on to a single copy of volume V, buy it! And if you don't want to keep it for yourself ... send it to me. []

 Thanks.

 Sodapopbob

 [ From unknown Encylopedia ~ But likely similar to the one Earl R. Dean made his concept sketch from ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's Volume IV (Bis thru Cal) that I did find on ebay for $9.99. But it's Volume V that I want, not IV. The odds of even finding this single copy of Volume IV were a million to one, not to mention a single copy of Volume V. I'm including the ebay link where you can see a few more pictures of this particular book. Hopefully they will give you a general idea of what to look for regarding Volume V.

 Good luck!

 SPB

 Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360321063777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, both my brother and I video taped the moments as our items were on the block. I'll let you know when and where it can be seen. I didn't catch the bidder numbers. It's still a mystery who one the items. Come to think of it, that should be your next contest, to see who can figure out and report the winning bidders of the bottle and sketch.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeff ~

 Thanks. We will be looking forward to it. And if Uncle_Jarvis doesn't show up pretty soon to acknowledge his prize, I just may take your advice and transfer it to another contest (Lol) []

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 5, 2011)

Correction ...

 It turns out the Encyclopedia Britannica I've been talking about that shows the Cocoa Pod which Earl R. Dean got his inspiration from for the prototype contour bottle is in Volume VI (six) and not V (5) as I previously thought. I was able to go online and find a pdf file of the exact page which I am including here for those who would like to view and save it. I intend to continue my search for an original copy of the book itself, but in the meantime I'm happy with the page pictured below.

 SPB

 [ Encyclopedia Britannica ~ 11th Edition ~ 1910 ~ Page 629 ~ Cocoa ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 5, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I forgot to mention the 1910 publication was not revised again until 1922. Thus confirming the 1910 publication as being the one that Earl R. Dean used in 1915.

 SPB


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys !!!  sorry for the late response .. Have not been on a cpu .. moving into a new home so things are all scattered..  

 Thanks for the opportunity BOB and I'll be sure to send you my info. 

 Of course the big winner is who won the auction for the beautiful bottle !! 

 -Cheers


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 6, 2011)

Uncle_Jarvis ... a.k.a. Dave ~

 Your contest prize selection from ebay has been ordered and should arrive by December 13th. I will let you know if anything develops to change this. But I'm a little confused as to why you gave me that North Pole ship-to address? Oh, well. I guess you have your reasons. (Lol) []

                         By the way, the final total came to $25.20 ... so you owe me 20-cents!

                                        Here's Dave's selection, which is described as a ...

                                             "Nice 1915 Chicago Coca Cola Bottle"

                                          (I can't think of a more appropriate choice)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Chicago-Illinois-1915-Coke-Bottle-/300629441768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fee93ce8

            Wouldn't it be even "nicer" (is that a word?) if the bottle turned out to be a 1917 Root?

                                               Please let us know when it arrives.

                                            Congratulations and Merry Christmas

                                                             "Ho Ho Ho"

                                                                   []

                                                          SANTAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 6, 2011)

Uncle_Jarvis/Dave 

This is in response to your question about which cities/states were the first to issue 1917 Root bottles.




> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Bill Porter sent me the following list of Root Glass Patent 1915 hobbleskirt bottles that are among the earliest in his collection of several thousand. And even though we may never know the who and when to receive the very first order of 1915s, these are certainly contenders. Please see the insert below from Bill's book, and remember that the first 1915s were not produced/issued/distributed until 1917. The early 1917 Root bottles to look for will be marked on the "heel" (outer perimiter of base) with a mark that looks like this ...
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 6, 2011)

For the record ...

                            "Nicer" is a word! It just didn't look right when I spelled it out.

                             Nice ~ Nicer ~ Nicest ~ Nicely ~ Niceness ~ Nicety ~ Niceties


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

*NiCE*!    Thank you kindly Bob  . .  I'll post pics of the prize and some of her relatives once received. [] 

 Cheers !!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a couple of links I think everyone will find interesting. The first one is to a History Channel segment on the history of the Coca Cola bottle that, I believe, was aired sometime in 2010. As you watch it note the misinformation it contains. Obviously the History Channel people didn't do their homework at the time ... or else just relied on what little information may have been available to them.

 The second link goes directly to the Julien's Auction Catalog where both the concept sketch and prototype bottle were featured. To purchase the catalog outright cost $100.00, whereas by thumbing through it here won't cost you anything. I tried using their "Go to Page Number" short-cut, but for some reason was unable to get it to work. But try it anyway and see if it works for you. Otherwise you will have to turn the pages one by one ... with the sketch on page 80, and the bottle is on page 81.

 The picture below is page 80 of the sketch, and the picture of the bottle on page 81 will follow this posting.

 Enjoy!

 SPBOB


 History Channel Link: Video w/Sound Regarding History of The Coca Cola Bottle. Aired 2010?[/align]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4eY5TiMTW4&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/align] [/align]Julien's December 3rd and 4th 2011 Catalog Link: Includes Entire Catalog Front to Back. Coca Cola Items are on Pages 80 & 81 ... Use the little arrow > to turn the pages.[/align]http://www.juliensauctions.com/auctions/2011/icons-and-idols-rock/icatalog.html[/align] [/align][ 1915 Concept Sketch From Julien's Catalog ~ Zoom To Read ][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 8, 2011)

[ 1915 Contour Bottle From Julien's Catalog ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 8, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I just tried a little experiment and it worked!  In the Julien Catalog search box, instead of typing in the page numbers, type in ... Coca Cola. After that a box will appear on the left showing all the Coca Cola options ... Click on the one for lot numbers 1008 and 1009, and then the catalog will automatically go to pages 80 and 81. It also has it's own zoom feature (at the bottom) for easy reading.

 Its Magic!  []

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Jeff ~

 If you haven't done so already, you should contact the History Channel people and set the record straight. Better yet, let them continue to air it in the future and sue them for a jillion dollars! (Lol). []

 How dare they say that Samuelson's son donated the "only" prototype bottle to the Coca Cola Company in 1960 ... not to mention a ton of other inaccuracies? 

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 8, 2011)

Bob, funny, I forgot all about that History Channel piece. It's actually quiet old...I believe the show first aired around 10 years or so ago. And yes, I did try to contact them to let them know that they had many of the facts wrong. One bit of misinformation they stated was their claiming that there was a  wooden bottle created before producing the glass version.

 Anyway, I'm glad you reminded me about this. I'm going to try to contact them again in hopes they will either stop airing this piece, or edit it with the correct facts. Bob, did you actually see this air on the History Channel just recently? Or did you just stumble across it on YouTube?

 Jeff


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 8, 2011)

I just went back to the HC video and noticed the there was a comment made by me, alias name, GavinMacQueen. Here's what I wrote:

 I found four errors in this presentation: 1. There was never a wooden prototype bottle made. 2. Never did the Coca-Colaï»¿ or the Root Glass Company ever refer to the contour bottle as the "Hobble Skirt Bottle". 3. There are two, not one, original contour bottle prototypes still in existence. 4. Alexander Samuelson was not a bottle designer. It was Earl R. Dean who was the sole designer of the iconic contour bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff ~ 

 I was just going to mention the GavinMacQueen comments, but never imagined it was you. I found the History Channel video while looking around the internet to see if I could find a recording of the Julien Auction ... which I never did. So I guess you could say the video found me. It was your / a.k.a. GavinMacQueen comments (dated 2010) that led me to believe that's when the HC segment was aired. I've never seen it on TV, and I watch the History Channel a lot. I have to believe if they ever run it again, they will get their facts straight next time ... I hope. []

                                                                     ~ * ~

 Here's an additional tid-bit of information that may come as a surprise to many of you - it certainly did for me. Have you ever looked at a "Can" of Coca Cola and thought "Bottle?" Most of us know the Coca Cola "Dynamic Ribbon" was first introduced in 1969. But what you may not know is, according to the Norman L. Dean book, "The Man Behind The Bottle," as well as other sources including the Coca Cola Company itself, the DRD, or "Dynamic Ribbon Device" was ... 

                                              "... based on the curve of the bottle."

                       So the next time you see the Dynamic Ribbon ~ Think "Contour Bottle."

 As seen on the can below, the "Contour Shape" is apparent just to the right of the Coca Cola Signature / Classic. 

                                                                        [] 

                                                                       SPB


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey BOB !!

 I received the bottle .. everything looks perfect. Its on display in my kitchen as we speak. 

 Thanks for everything [][][]





> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> Uncle_Jarvis ... a.k.a. Dave ~
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 13, 2011)

Uncle_Jarvis ~

 Great! I'm glad to hear it arrived safely ... and right on scheduled. By the way, what year is yours dated? And made by which glass factory?

 Bob


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 13, 2011)

It is 1924.. Not sure about glass maker but I know its not root. . It just has initials in-between the plant # and date 




> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> Uncle_Jarvis ~
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 13, 2011)

U_J ~

 I'm curious ... what are the initials you mentioned? And are they on the side or heel/base of the bottle?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 13, 2011)

They are on the heel of the bottle ..  Once I get home later tonight I'll have to look. 






> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> U_J ~
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey BOB 


 the heel on the coke reads. 

*576EG24  *

 fyi.. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 14, 2011)

U_J ~

 Thanks. I'm glad everything worked out like it did. But it's too bad your bottle isn't worth $240K. []

 FYI ... The copy/paste is from the internet. The insert is from Bill Porter's book ... (But since you likely already know this stuff, this is for those that don't).

 Bob 

 576 EG 24

 [*]EG (along lower heel of bottle, preceded and followed by various numbers) ... Graham Glass Company, Evansville, Indiana (see Graham). Usually found within a string of letters/numbers, often in conjunction with "G23" or "G26", or similar numbering). 
 [/align][/align]
 [*]Graham Glass Company, Evansville, IN; Loogootee, IN; and Okmulgee, OK (1907-1929). Another plant location also was operated at Chekotah, OK until 1923. Graham owned by Owens Bottle Company after 1916, plants became part of Owens-Illinois in 1929. [/align]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool stuff indeed BOB.. Once again I really appreciate your generosity .. []

 Speaking of Owens.. I know this is not Coke related but thought you may find this bottle I acquired interesting. This really old mineral water bottle (mint condition) form this maker who was later bought by Owens. 

 More info:

  Embossed on back in large script:  E. Rogers.  Embossed on rear heel:   EHE Co. which stands for:  Edward H. Everett Company (Newark Star Glass  Works), Newark, OH (1880-1904). Plant merged in 1904 to become part of  the Ohio Bottle Company and in 1905 part of the American Bottle Company.  American was purchased by Owens Bottle Company in 1916, and in 1929  this plant became part of the merger that resulted in the formation of  Owens-Illinois Glass Company.  

 pics.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 14, 2011)

U_J ~

 Cool bottle! Is that the one you're sending me for Christmas?  []  Just kidding ... don't you dare do anything like that. And if you do, I'll just send it back! You don't owe me a thing. Besides, you don't have my address anyway.

 Anyhoo ... Have you been able to precisely date the brand? Based on what I know about that type of bottle, I'd say it has a "Lightning-Type" closure/finish, whose peak use was from the mid 1870s to the early 1890s. Of course, in some cases it was still being used well into the early 1900s, but those are typically exceptions to the rule. That's where "Brand Research" plays a major role in dating certain bottles. I suppose your bottle "might" be a "Baltimore Loop" type, except that I don't see an inner plug-ring where the seal would sit. But whether "Lightning" or "Baltimore," I really like it a lot. Thanks for sharing.

 Bob


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey BOB.. 

 I dated this one to be the late 1890s and it either held mineral water or beer. You made me think about this bottle because it has to do with an early acquisition of Owens


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 15, 2011)

~  A letter to Earl R. Dean  ~ 

                                                                   Titled:

                                                      "The Bottle Within The Man"

 Dear Mr. Dean:

 Having recently completed the reading of your son Norman's book, "The Man Behind The Bottle," which I consider a "must read" for all Coca Cola enthusiast, I am taken back to that historic day on Monday, June 28, 1915. I'm sure when you woke up that morning you had other things on your mind besides the designing of the most recognized soda bottle in the world. And even when Mr. Chapman J. Root called you into his office shortly after you arrived for work in the mold-shop of the Root Glass Company in Terre Haute, Indiana, you must have thought it was to be just another routine meeting like so many others that preceded it. I can only imagine what your first thoughts must have been when Mr. Root read the form letter sent to him by the Coca Cola Company inviting his and about thirty other glass factories to submit a design for a new and distinctive bottle for Coca Cola. But what I can't imagine, and is a question I would dearly love to have answered were it possible, is when you and the Root company auditor, T. Clyde Edwards, were on your way to the public library to conduct research that might suggest an idea for a botte design, ...

            ... what "other" ideas for a bottle design came to mind "before" you arrived at the library? 

 Having designed so many bottles prior to this for other companies, I have to believe that at least a few ideas were forming in your mind. Of course, as your son's book clearly illustrates, it wouldn't be until you and Edwards found the Cocoa picture in the Encyclopedia Britannica that the idea would fully come to mind. But "what if" the two of you hadn't stumbled onto that sketch? I wonder what other amazing design you would have come up with? (Which I'm sure you would have!) I just wish I could have been in the Peerless limousine with you and Mr. Edwards that morning. Knowing what I know now, I would have asked you a million questions, with my number one question being ...

                  ... what images are you having right now for a new and distinctive Coca Cola bottle?

 I suppose we will never know the answer to that question. Nor will we likely ever know what the Coca Cola bottle "might have looked like" were it not for your incredible talent and amazing insight. So let's just let it remain at that and appreciate the fact that you are not only the "Man Behind The Bottle," but also, "The Bottle Within The Man."

 Merry Christmas from ...

 Sodapopbob & Family []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 17, 2011)

... and as long as the contour bottle exist, so shall the man who designed it!


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 17, 2011)

SPB - Wonderful letter to my grandfather! I see we both share many of the same "what ifs". I will share your letter with my father when I talk to him again. I'm sure he will appreciate it.

 As promised, here is the play by play video of the auction on Dec 3rd, 2011. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WERmqcl3E7M


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff ~

 I'm glad you enjoyed the letter ... and a special thank you for the video link. It was like being there all over again! I jotted down the bidder's numbers, which were ...

                                                           Sketch: Bidder #816
                                                           Bottle:  Bidder #815

 And because of the number's closeness, I suspect they "might" be by the same bidder. But I'm not sure because I don't know how the registration, issuence of the numbers worked. In any event, I'm sure it won't be the last we ever see and/or hear regarding the sketch and bottle. No doubt they will resurface again "one of these days" ... 

  ... I hope!  []

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## sodapops (Dec 24, 2011)

Got this in a e-mail the other day as I'm sure most of you did.Round two.
 Great news.  We are preparing for our second auction here at the Schmidt Museum of Coca-Cola Memorabilia in Elizabethtown, Ky.  Mark these dates on your calendar â€“ March 24 & 25, 2012. 

 This auction will have 700 pieces that include some of the biggest and oldest items in our collection. They include a Liquid Carbonics soda fountain from the 1893 Columbian Exhibition, large outdoor lighted signs, rare bottles, posters, banners, serving trays, lights and toys. Thereâ€™s even a Pemberton's 1880s French Wine Coca mirror pre dating Coca-Cola.

 Weâ€™ve put together a news release that gives some more information about the next auction.  Click here to see it.  Weâ€™re still updating our website, so check back often to get more information and see more images of items in the next auction. 

 This past September, we held our first-ever auction, and it was an overwhelming success because of people like you.  We appreciate everyone who came to the event and participated online or on the phone.  Weâ€™ve received numerous emails asking for the price list.  We now have that posted on our website â€“ click here to view. 

 This is a bittersweet time here at the museum.  We closed the museum earlier this year so we could prepare for the auctions.  For forty years, we have been collecting some of the most amazing Coca-Cola advertising art ever seen.  Now itâ€™s time for others whoâ€™ve always wanted these pieces to have an opportunity to own them. 

 Stay tuned and weâ€™ll provide more updates as we move toward the next auction.  In the meantime, have a wonderful and safe holiday.  Hope to see you in March.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm still wondering who won the prototype bottle at Julien's Auction? I wonder if it was someone who lives in California as seen against this vintage scarf of the state?  Hmmm, ... I wonder?  []

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 26, 2011)

Answer :

 It weren't me! That's the picture of a prototype "reproduction" bottle that my daughter gave me for Christmas. But I had ya going there for a minute, didn't I? (Lol). []

 Have a Happy New Year.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff ~

 The reproduction prototype bottle I got for Christmas came with this 36 page book that involves a short history of the The Coca Cola Company. The bottle and book were released as a set in May of this year (2011). On page 13 it states that in 1915 Alexander Samuelson designed the contour prototype bottle and that it was patented by the Root Glass Company.

 I'm surprised that a 2011 Coca Cola publication continues to claim that it was Samuelson who designed the bottle and not your grandfather, Earl R. Dean. Not once is your grandfather's name mentioned in the book. Your father's book, "The Man Behind The Bottle" has a copyright date of 2010. Does the Coca Cola Company still doubt the bottle's true designer? If so, shame on them!

 Thanks.

 Bob

 1886 to 2011 = 125 years.


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Bob, you're the second person to bring this to my attention. Yes, it's a bit annoying to say the least. My father and I have been experiencing this type of thing for years. One moment they credit my grandfather, and the next the credit goes right back to Samuelson.  I'm  going to try to contact some people over at Coca-Cola and see if I can get them to correct this error.

 Thanks,

 Jeff


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello all,

 Imagine if you will, going back in time to the 1916 Bottlers Convention. As you know there had been numerous other design entries from numerous bottling companies throughout the country hoping that their bottle design would be chosen as Coca-Cola's new distinctive bottle. To date, those other bottle submissions have been a complete mystery to all. I personally have always wondered about the other bottles that went up against my grandfather's design and would have loved to have known what they looked like. 

 Now, what if I was to tell you that during that convention, a man had walked into the room where all the bottle submissions were. The man asked about the bottles, which were sitting on a table in the room, and was told that they were the bottles that were submitted to the Coca-Cola Company and that they were all going to be destroyed..."except for this one (motioning to Earl R. Dean's contour bottle)". After hearing this, the man...probably thinking, "well if they're going to destroy them, they probably wouldn't mind if I took one of them", picked up one of bottles and stuck it into his pocket and walked out with it.

 Yes, one of the bottles that went up against the winning contour bottle in 1916 survived and this bottle still exists today!

 Back to the present; I was just contacted by this man's grandson...and he sent me pictures. If anyone is interested, I'll be happy to post them here. I would be very interested in your thoughts about it.

 Jeff


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff ~

 Good to hear from you. Great story. 

 Heck ya! Post them thar pictures. How often is it we get to drool over a million dollar soda bottle?

 Thanks a lot and Happy Holidays to you and yours.

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 23, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff ~

 Super! Thanks.

 Questions:

 1. What does the embossing say below the Coca Cola script?

 2. What does the guy intend to do with it?

 3. Is there a statute of limitations on a 96 year old theft?

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 23, 2012)

1. Not sure. Most likely "Trademark Registered" I'll have to get a confirmation on that.

 2. He sounds like he wants to sell it.

 3. The perp has since passed, which may mean that he committed the perfect crime []. But I can tell you that someone knew that he had taken the bottle and called him and asked for him to return it. His response was something to the effect of, "over my dead body".  

 Jeff


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff ~

 It looks as if the designer might have been peeking over your grandfather's shoulder when he came up with the idea, what with the fluted columns and slight curvature near the base. 

 Do you happen to know ...

 4.  How many different bottles were initially submitted?

 5. If any of those other bottles still exist - or perhaps drawings of them?

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2012)

For comparison here are the two bottles show together ...

 [ Dean Design ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2012)

[ Loser's Design ]


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 24, 2012)

What I find interesting is that you can see how the designer took his stab at thinking outside of the box to come up with his interpretation of a distinctive bottle.

 4. We believe there that there was 11 contenders.

 5. Before being contacted about this particular bottle, it has been believed that no bottles or drawings in regards to the other bottle entries exist that we know of. The owner of this bottle did say that his grandfather was told that the bottles that were not chosen would be destroyed. I believe this is why the owners grandfather grabbed one of the bottles. 

 Jeff


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 24, 2012)

Jeff ~

 Thanks for the info. Please keep us posted regarding what develops with the "loser's bottle." As for the "winner's bottle," I recommend everyone buy your dad's book and read "the rest of the story."

 Take care.

 Bob


----------



## JeffDean (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I'll keep you posted.

 Jeff


----------



## digdug (Dec 26, 2012)

I talked to the owner of this bottle a few times this year.  When I first saw it, I told him my thoughts, that it was one of the bottles that lost the design contest mentioned above. He didn't agree with me at the time, maybe now he is thinking that may be true. Then I heard from him in the last month about a price for the bottle.  He told me he wanted $400,000 for it.  All I could do was wish him luck, I can't pay that kind of money for a bottle, no matter how cool of a bottle it is.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

I'm resurrecting this thread which started in August of 2011 in order add the following update. As most of us know, the Coca Cola contour bottle was designed by Earl R. Dean in 1915 and selected to be the standardized bottle at the 1916 Coca Cola convention held in Atlanta, Georgia. 2015 marks the 100th centennial of the contour bottle and the "HIGH MUSEUM" in Atlanta, Georgia is celebrating it with a special Coca Cola exhibit that started on February 28, 2015 and will last until October 4, 2015. But that's only part of the story. For those who followed and participated in this thread back in 2011 and 2012 will recall that no one apparently knew who purchased the Dean prototype bottle and accompanying sketch that sold respectively for $240,000 and $228,000 at the Julien Auction House in December of 2011. Even Jeff Dean, who is the grandson of Earl Dean and who was involved in the sale of the bottle and sketch doesn't know who bought it - it was a silent auction and whoever bought the items did so via a middleman over the phone. Anyway, it appears the Dean bottle and sketch have resurfaced. Both are being displayed at the High Museum exhibit. Please note, The World Of Coca Cola museum in Atlanta and the High Museum in Atlanta are two different museums. Even though The World Of Coca Cola has one of only two known examples of the Dean prototype bottle, the bottle and sketch at the High Museum exhibit is the one the Dean family sold in 2011. Unfortunately, I can not find any information as to whether the bottle and sketch are owned by the High Museum or loaned to them for the exhibit. All I know is, they have resurfaced and can be seen by anyone living in or visiting Atlanta.               The following links tell the story best. The first link has pictures of the prototype bottle and sketch ...  
                           THE COCA COLA BOTTLE:  AN AMERICAN ICON AT 100  ~ High Museum Exhibit 

http://m.ajc.com/gallery/lifestyles/photos-coca-cola-bottle-american-icon-100/gCRJB/


                                                 HIGH MUSEUM ATLANTA, GEORGIA ~ Tickets, etc.

http://www.high.org/Art/Exhibitions/The-Coca-Cola-Bottle.aspx?sc_device=default


                                         THE WORLD OF COCA COLA MUSEUM ATLANTA, GEORGIA

http://www.coca-colacompany.com/stories/the-world-of-coca-cola


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

The following is copy/pasted from the second link, but I'm not sure if it's saying the Coca Cola Company own the Earl Dean prototype bottle and sketch. The word "collaboration" doesn't necessarily indicate ownership  ....                                                                               ~ * ~ Organized by the High in collaboration with The Coca-Cola Company, the exhibition will be presented in two floors of the High's Anne Cox Chambers wing. As visitors enter the exhibition gallery in the first-floor lobby, they will encounter more than 500 contemporary 3-D printed bottles suspended from the ceiling that reference the Coca-Cola bottle's iconic design. The second floor displays will feature three main areas: a section focused on the design history of the bottle, a pop art section with more than 15 works by Warhol, and a photography section including works from the High's permanent collection.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

Although it wouldn't surprise me if the Coca Cola Company did in fact buy the bottle and sketch for a combined total of ...                                                                   *$468,000.00*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

P.S. Be sure and watch this video of the live auction from December 2, 2011. The link was provided by Jeff Dean ...                                         https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WERmqcl3E7M


----------



## JeffDean (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

The concept sketch is now owned by the Coca-Cola Company and the Prototype bottle, formally owned by the Dean family, is now owned by the Root family. The bottle is currently on display at the High Museum in Atlanta...on loan.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

Jeff It's good to hear from you again. I was hoping you'd stop by and share some insider info with us. I find it interesting the Root family ended up with one of the two prototype bottles, especially when we take into account how the Root Glass Company gave their bottle to the Coca Cola Company years ago. Not to mention the possibility the bottle they gave away is the same one they got back. Because the Coca Cola Company already had one of the prototypes, it makes sense they didn't go to the gavel back in 2011 and buy the second one. I'm sure they're happy campers now to have one of the bottles and the sketch ta'boot - which is only natural because they belong together. By the way, congratulations on the 100th anniversary of the bottle and sketch. Your grandfather is to be applauded for providing us with the most recognizable American icon ever conceived. It's true now just as it was 100 years ago in that your grandfather's vision for the bottle is like an old friend that's still visible, even in the dark. Thanks again, Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

Correction ... The bottle that Root Glass gave to Coca Cola years ago cannot be one in the same. When I said that my fingers were working faster than my brain. But I still find it interesting the Root family ended up with one after all. It seems doubtful that either bottle will ever be sold again - and if one of them does, I bet it will go for a million dollars. Heck, I'd pay $100 just to hold one!  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

On second thought, they better not let me hold one for any price - I just might sneak out the back door with it!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

Nice follow through, thanks. I remember (I think) when it was a bottle in a kitchen drawer. []


----------



## JeffDean (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

My pleasure Bob. And just for the record, it was Samuelson that donated a prototype bottle to Coca-Cola. And to be honest, I'm not sure why Samuelson was in possession of it. I'm guessing that Chapman J. Root must have given it to him. Not sure if you were aware of this, but there has been a story floating around for almost a century, that a reporter walked into the Root Glass Company (after the contest) and asked if he could shoot a picture of the prototype bottle. He was told that he couldn't, but it would be OK for him to sketch a picture of it. They put him in a room so that he could do this...and when someone went back to check on him, the reporter and the bottle were gone. So, there could be a third bottle floating around and my guess is this was the prototype bottle that the Roots kept and just could have well been the prototype that was submitted to the contest. As for the stolen bottle, do to the fact that back in that time it hadn't really acclaimed "Classic" status yet...it probable got disposed of.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> On second thought, they better not let me hold one for any price - I just might sneak out the back door with it!



 Or you just might drop it?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

Jeff: Ever since your post two weeks ago about the reporter who sketched the prototype bottle and how the bottle itself turned up missing, I have been doing some investigating with the hope of determining who that reporter might have been. Even though I have not found a reporter yet who fits the timeframe, it's possible that likely candidates will eventually be found by examining Terre Haute, Indiana directories from 1916. Unfortunately, I cannot find an online directory for Terre Haute from 1916, but I did discover that such directories exist, but are archived in various libraries and can only be examined by visiting the library personally. The following link is to a 1916 Atlanta, Georgia directory and will serve as an example of how such directories work. If a directory like this one can be found from 1916 for Terre Haute (which is where the Root Glass Company was located), it might provide us with the names of various reporters who worked in Terre Haute during 1916 and possibly even give us a clue as to who the reporter was that did the sketch.                                                 https://archive.org/stream/atlantacitydirec1916atla#page/64/mode/2up  Like I said, I'm just using this particular directory as an example. But as it turns out, I found something interesting in it. After opening the link you will see a search box in the upper right corner. I typed the word "Reporter" in the search box and it generated numerous listings under that heading, one of which was the name Britt Craig who was one of several reporters working for the Atlanta Constitution newspaper in 1916. The interesting thing about Britt Craig is, it shows his residence as being in the Ansley Hotel. For those who might have forgotten, it was at the Ansley Hotel where the first of two Coca Cola conventions was held in January of 1916 - with the first convention being held at the Ansley on January 3rd through the 5th, and the second convention being held at the Piedmont Hotel on January 19th and 20th. Of course this doesn't prove Britt Craig was the reporter who covered the first convention, but because he lived at the Ansley Hotel at the time, he was surely aware of the convention taking place. Anyway, the point I'm trying to make is, if a 1916 Terre Haute, Indiana directory can be found and examined, it might include the names of various reporters at the time and provide us with a list of names to work with for future reference, one of which that just might turn out to be the reporter who made the sketch and possibly snatched the so called "third" prototype bottle. [ Attachments ] 1.  Cover of 1916 Atlanta, Georgia directory2.  Page from Directory ~ (See red arrows) ~ Craig, H. Brith, reporter, Constitution, r , Ansley Hotel      Note:  'Brith' is a typo for 'Britt'   ~   'r' stands for 'Residence'3.  Cropped listing from page


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

More ... 1.  Coca Cola article from ... The Atlanta Constitution  ~  Atlanta, Georgia  ~  January 3, 1916 2.  Picture of Britt Craig from ... The Atlanta Constitution ~ Atlanta, Georgia ~ April 2, 1916


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

P.S. To be continued with a segment involving the concept sketch(s)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

Before continuing with the concept sketch(s) segment I mentioned, I wanted to share these links about the 100th anniversary event at the High Museum in Atlanta. The attached picture is from the last link and shows how the prototype bottle is being displayed during the exhibit. It would be interesting to know what the other bottle is that's displayed in the background - it appears to be taller and slimmer than a typical contour bottle.  
http://www.toledoblade.com/business/2015/03/08/Coca-Cola-marks-100-years-of-soda-s-iconic-glass-bottle.html


http://www.bevnet.com/news/2015/coca-cola-kicks-off-campaign-to-celebrate-the-centennial-of-its-iconic-bottle


http://www.independentmail.com/news/coca-cola-bottle-as-art-atlantas-high-museum-takes-a-look


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

Jeff: As you know, I have a signed copy of your dad's book "The Man Behind The Bottle" which was published in 2010 and details the creation of your grandfather's classic Coca Cola contour bottle. Even though I have read the book twice, I rarely handle it and keep it safely tucked away in order to keep it in mint condition. That is I don't handle it unless I have reason to reference it, which I did today. On page 36 is a black & white image of your grandfather's original concept sketch and below that image the caption says ... *                              Dean's original 1915 drawing of the prototype Coke bottle from **                              which he cut the mold that produced the prototype bottle. The **                              other half of this drawing was sent to the U.S. Patent Office in**                              August, 1915, when the first patent was applied for.* The reason I mention this is to draw attention to the part where it says the other half of the drawing was sent to the U.S. Patent office. If I'm not mistaken, I believe it was you who informed us the drawing that was sent to the patent office was either destroyed or mysteriously disappeared somewhere along the line. But regardless of where I heard that and whether its true or not about the patent drawing disappearing, it makes me wonder about the image pictured in Cecil Munsey's book "The Illustrated Guide To The Collectibles Of Coca Cola" which was first published in 1972. On Page 71 of that book is the image I scanned and attached below. Notice the part of the Munsey caption where it says ...                                     *(Archives, The Coca-Cola Company, Atlanta, Georgia)*                                          (Reminder; the Munsey book was published in 1972)                                                                      Questions:                    1.  Do you think the image shown in Munsey's book is an original drawing from 1915?                   2.  Was it possibly drawn by someone at Coca Cola in 1972?                   3.  If original, where did it come from?                   4.  If original, how did the Coca Cola Company end up with it?                   5.  Is it possibly the "other half" that was sent to the U.S. Patent office?                    6.  Anything else you know about it or can speculate on? [ Attachments ] 1.  Original 1915 Dean concept sketch2.  Image with caption scanned from Cecil Munsey's 1972 book


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

P.S. Surely the 1913 date in the Cecil Munsey book is a typo. Everyone knows that Earl R. Dean created the bottle in 1915 and not 1913.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

High Museum  ~  Atlanta, Georgia  ~  2015                                         1.  Prototype Bottle  ~  Card shows owner as *The **Root Family*                                         2.  Concept Sketch   ~  Card shows owner as *The Coca Cola Company*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> I jotted down the bidder's numbers, which were ...
> 
> Sketch: Bidder #816
> Bottle:  Bidder #815
> ...



*From December 17, 2011*


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

All I can say is - that with over 2,000 glass items in my collection - i didn't put any thing more that 300 in any one of them.  And that was for a rare glass parade cane with a cork finish. That is a hard type to find, because when the parade was over they drank the whiskey and threw the canes against a building.  Reality made me more conservative.   RED M..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Jeff: As you know, I have a signed copy of your dad's book "The Man Behind The Bottle" which was published in 2010 and details the creation of your grandfather's classic Coca Cola contour bottle. Even though I have read the book twice, I rarely handle it and keep it safely tucked away in order to keep it in mint condition. That is I don't handle it unless I have reason to reference it, which I did today. On page 36 is a black & white image of your grandfather's original concept sketch and below that image the caption says ... *                              Dean's original 1915 drawing of the prototype Coke bottle from **                              which he cut the mold that produced the prototype bottle. The **                              other half of this drawing was sent to the U.S. Patent Office in**                              August, 1915, when the first patent was applied for.* The reason I mention this is to draw attention to the part where it says the other half of the drawing was sent to the U.S. Patent office. If I'm not mistaken, I believe it was you who informed us the drawing that was sent to the patent office was either destroyed or mysteriously disappeared somewhere along the line. But regardless of where I heard that and whether its true or not about the patent drawing disappearing, it makes me wonder about the image pictured in Cecil Munsey's book "The Illustrated Guide To The Collectibles Of Coca Cola" which was first published in 1972. On Page 71 of that book is the image I scanned and attached below. Notice the part of the Munsey caption where it says ...                                     *(Archives, The Coca-Cola Company, Atlanta, Georgia)*                                          (Reminder; the Munsey book was published in 1972)                                                                      Questions:                    1.  Do you think the image shown in Munsey's book is an original drawing from 1915?                   2.  Was it possibly drawn by someone at Coca Cola in 1972?                   3.  If original, where did it come from?                   4.  If original, how did the Coca Cola Company end up with it?                   5.  Is it possibly the "other half" that was sent to the U.S. Patent office?                    6.  Anything else you know about it or can speculate on.


  In answer to my own question, the drawing in Cecil Munsey's 1972 book appears to have come from the original 1915 patent drawing. However, if you do a close examination of Munsey's drawing to the patent drawing, you will notice they are very, very similar but not identical. So even though the Munsey drawing says it came from the Coca Cola archives, I'm still not sure exactly what it was taken from. It doesn't appear to be an actual photocopy of the original.   1.  Original patent drawing (1)2.  Munsey drawing3.  Original patent drawing (2) For those who have not tried it, after clicking on and opening any one of the attached images, if you place you cursor arrow over the opened image and then gently roll your mouse-wheel, the images will automatically go back and forth from one to the other. That way you can do what I call a "flicker" comparison with the details.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

P.S. It could be the Coca Cola Company allowed Cecil Munsey to view the original patent and then he or someone with him drew their own sketch for the book. I got to thinking and not sure what type of, if any, photocopy machines that were available in 1972.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Schmidt Coke Museum Auction*

P.S. ~ P.S. It turns out the first "Office Copiers" were available and sold by the thousands as early as 1955. But even if the Coca Cola Company had one, it still appears to me that the Munsey drawing is not an actual photocopy but rather a hand drawn sketch.                                                        Brief History of Photo Copiers                http://www.photocopiers.net.au/copierchoice-resources/history-of-the-photocopier.html


----------

